# The Lounge now a hidden subforum



## Foreigner

Hello everyone,

It has been decided by Senior Staff, in consultation with moderators from The Lounge, that The Lounge will now be a hidden subforum, with its own usergroup. If you wish to opt-in to participate in The Lounge, you must go to "Usergroup Permissions" in "Settings" (at the top right corner) and request to join the usergroup "Lounge Rats". The Lounge's moderators will then decide if they will approve your request. Anyone who does not successfully join the usergroup will no longer be able to access The Lounge.

We believe that this is the best way to keep alive certain traditions in The Lounge, such as its higher degree of free speech, while giving Bluelighters the option to keep its content hidden during their forum browsing. 

Bluelight's Admin team will give The Lounge moderation team a lot of autonomy over who gets in and who gets kicked out. Participants may be removed from the usergroup by The Lounge's moderators instead of receiving warnings or infractions for breaking Lounge rules. Bluelighters who don't join the The Lounge usergroup or who are removed from the usergroup will still be able to participate in the rest of Bluelight, but won't be able to see The Lounge on their main forum homepage.

If you have any questions, comments, or concerns, please feel free to post them in this thread. Thank you!


----------



## fuc

wow great this is awesome im so happy what the fuck does this mean?


----------



## flyhighk

Has it been implemented yet ? My request hasn't been approved yet but I can still see The Lounge...


----------



## D's

How the fuck?? Whwres it at i dont seeusergroup permissions.


----------



## angeleyes

fuc said:


> wow great this is awesome im so happy what the fuck does this mean?



Lmao fuc you now gotta request to be added in the Lounge. Are all the same Lounge rules still applying or is it now back to being very raw?


----------



## xstayfadedx

This is so fucking stupid.


----------



## fuc

raise your hand if you got rejected


----------



## fuc

that sounds like a nice place can i be fuckin opinionated there


----------



## xstayfadedx

Let's make the lounge a private forum.
So innovative....
Let's have it go back to it's old ways (yay just more racism so 1950s)
Did people really get that butthurt over it?


----------



## angeleyes

Its ok Fuc Aus Social will treat you nicely as well

I'm just keen to let rip on a stooge doesn't matter the colour of their skin if they get me going like a bro at sydney stereo then I'm keen but I cannot for the life of me see this request thang


----------



## Mel22

This will mean less naïve, transient noobs for me to stick my penis into.

DROPEM....prepare your anus, son.

alasdair


----------



## Mel22

stfu NURSEE.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Now we won't ever hear from methadone84.
He won't have a clue on what to do.
and they aren't going to accept us black folk
*hits reject button*


----------



## xstayfadedx

JackiePeyton said:


> Wanna fight? Mel



Pvp irl


----------



## Mel22

Sorry m8, I don't get physical with fatties.


----------



## Mel22

Reported.


----------



## Mel22

_you'll see, fool._



*you'll see.*


----------



## xstayfadedx

Will our post counts change when posting in a private forum?
Will you guys realize this is pretty lame?


----------



## Mel22

I don't think it's such a bad idea. I mean, there is some value to bl as a whole...and there is no denying that the lounge is a putrid cesspool filled to the brim with degenerate shitbags.

Burn it to ze ground!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mel22

Geez NURSEE, I was just pretending. So rude.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

This is the new lounge !!!!!!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Muahahahahbaha


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Prepare bl a revolution. Is about to cometh!!!


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lmfao


----------



## angeleyes

Nurse can you get in the lounge?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It will be 


A flag of






With a "never forget"lettering on my chest 




And stop beating at song pop FFs nurse


----------



## angeleyes

Ah good. I'm glad you're already on board with this :D


----------



## angeleyes

We should make a thread in TDS and talk about this some more if you'd like Nurse


----------



## angeleyes

no worries, good song choice though


----------



## phr

About time. No captain.waffles ffs.


Also, please include a deadline.


----------



## ArCi

This is easily the best thing admins have done for the lounge

Excellent idea

Thank you to everyone that decided in this


----------



## phr

If you're an admin please PM me asap. The mobile version sucks for that on my end. Seriously PM me asap.


----------



## Crashing

Hoopefully this doesnt filter the lounge out into the other threads.


----------



## harmacologist

Are you trying to kill it off?  Approval of posts ruins the lounge.  

I hate poorly thought out ideas, bad implementation and surprises for the user-base with zero consultation.

http://imgur.com/SHsQEMR


----------



## ChickenScratch

I like the idea, but will you please let me in?  Thx


----------



## Waffle Sock

I cannot carrot


----------



## ChickenScratch

Wait, so I guess I'm approved to post in the lounge now, but does an admin have to approve every post you make?  If so, that's terrible.  Seems like yall got a glitch.  But, I just spent 10 minutes in the staff nudie thread, which was fun.  Thanks for that.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Nang Island is a pretty cool place.  

Man, you guys really fucked this up and it's hysterical.


----------



## Waffle Sock

*Nangyuan Island


----------



## Erich Generic

good luck, everyone 

i hope u all get approved


----------



## ChickenScratch

So yall made the lounge private but each post has to be approved?  This is melting me.  

I like the private move but it makes zero sense to have a mod approve each post since it's already a private forum.  Hoping this is just a fuck up, like giving us all access to the staff forums (which, again, was pretty damn fun).

You should prolly fire your web developer.


----------



## Erich Generic

let's not make any rash decisions

I'm sure papasomni will sort these things out


----------



## Erich Generic

I'm sure there is a good reason for all of this


----------



## Erich Generic

it says the group is available for me to join, but when I choose join group it says

This does not appear to be a public user group.


----------



## Droppersneck

Tbh I can see why this was done and I do not think what the lounge is should even be on this site as it is more akin to a place like 4chan. If there is some way for the main posters to find another similar site that is a better fit that would be the ideal but I do not see that happening tbh. Also with no new poster to ever be added to the lounge it will just stagnate and whither and die, I appreciate them at least trying to keep it around, but I just dont see it working. I am gonna transition back to rivals for my shit posting, but I am keeping my fingers crossed for this place


----------



## ChickenScratch

Papa is 10,000 years old and calls india when he accidentally puts his caps lock on


----------



## Erich Generic

i think it's because theres so many guests browsing

has anyone talked to a lounge mod and see what thehyy had to say about this?


----------



## Erich Generic

Droppersneck said:


> Tbh I can see why this was done and I do not think what the lounge is should even be on this site as it is more akin to a place like 4chan. If there is some way for the main posters to find another similar site that is a better fit that would be the ideal but I do not see that happening tbh. Also with no new poster to ever be added to the lounge it will just stagnate and whither and die, I appreciate them at least trying to keep it around, but I just dont see it working. I am gonna transition back to rivals for my shit posting, but I am keeping my fingers crossed for this place


relax theres  a bunch of other forums on bl

but which one will the lounge rats migrate to?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

And if I'm in mobile mode will I be able to view the group ? Wtf mang


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm going to Tds


----------



## Waffle Sock

To keep tl well populated, There will be occasional invitations for new users to join TL after its briefly set to public mode. To prove they are worthy, they will be required to insult Nurse, post nudes, or shoot up on cam. . . Or piss in their own mouth like a goat.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Droppersneck said:


> it will just stagnate and whither and die



I'm assuming that is the point.

This really is a very poorly run website. These people take this place extremely serious, which is totally fine because bluelight does a lot of good.  But they do nothing to keep it's members informed, which is unfortunate.  

RIP lounge


----------



## HCL

I think they should rename the Lounge to the Hive and put a picture of a crappy little gas station next to it.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Killing us off slowly. . .
Fuck me


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

God dammit another of my forums dead another 5 years wasted 22k posts to never be seen again is there no archive ?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Tbh the plan was to kill tl then alll the "lounge rats" go to other sub forums and destroy it then eventually bl will be all one big lounge 

Tl.org


----------



## Waffle Sock

Maynifest Destiny


----------



## ChickenScratch

Let's invade TDS

Buncha cry bitches in there


----------



## phr

Droppersneck said:


> Tbh I can see why this was done and I do not think what the lounge is should even be on this site as it is more akin to a place like 4chan. If there is some way for the main posters to find another similar site that is a better fit that would be the ideal but I do not see that happening tbh. Also with no new poster to ever be added to the lounge it will just stagnate and whither and die, I appreciate them at least trying to keep it around, but I just dont see it working. I am gonna transition back to rivals for my shit posting, but I am keeping my fingers crossed for this place


I suggested years ago to make it accessible(read and write) only to the BLer usergroup. That didn't go through and we just made it that you had to be in the usergroup to post, but it was still readable to everyone. 

I'm not sure why a complicated opt in and get approval was ever implemented, apparently without testing permissions before going live. 

The one benefit of that is forum specific bans, though. But, that goes against the notion of being able to behave everywhere. 

My suggestion would somewhat address the stagnation problem, which I think is a valid concern.


----------



## pharmakos

D's said:


> How the fuck?? Whwres it at i dont seeusergroup permissions.



direct link: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/profile.php?do=editusergroups


----------



## Erich Generic

I got accepted.

(thank god)

but I don't see any reason to post anymore because of the approval thing for every post

I'd rather not trouble the mods


----------



## harmacologist

Sorry for the lack of tact, but my head hurts.

Whose idea was this?

Like seriously.  This was not a good idea.  Well, good idea, TERRIBLE execution.

What was the plan?

Lets just make the lounge private, and approve all posts?  Are you fucked in the head?  Why didn't you communicate your ideas before implementation, so that people that aren't total fucking knobs could help you refine your idea into something that isn't SHIT?

A) approval is stupid.  stop that shit.
B) you turkeys gave us access to things we shouldn't have.
C) this is the worst way to reign in a subforum that has been out of control from some time because the mods ????

Im amused how you all take this so seriously (oh im a mod on BL, look at my huge dick) and then go and prove yourselves to be incompetent morons.

again I say these hateful things only because I love you and want to see you in a better place.


----------



## socko

So this means I can't be an anti-social invisojerk and look at the nudie threads anymore.


----------



## phr

There is no post approval, there never was.


----------



## ArCi

phrozen said:


> There is no post approval, there never was.



lol i was wondering why peope were complaining about something that didn't even exist


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah European people are never going to just develop a sense of humor. They truly are just built differently. For those saying they will go to other forums and lounge enjoy your insta bans. I honestly know a really good site with a section called the pub. I know the owner and I bet he would love the traffic but it just wouldn't be the same. I've alerted axl, RIP the lounge. At least now we know why roger left when he did. We will always have TC too people need to hit that up more often. Good run while I was here and I hope to meet some of yall at some point irl


----------



## phr

ArCi said:


> lol i was wondering why peope were complaining about something that didn't even exist


I was wrong. There is post approval, we're crew so not affected. Papa said they're working on a fix. 

Wow.


----------



## harmacologist

I hate how the lounge is a joke to most people, but it plays an important role in peoples lives, that serves as a useful social outlet that despite the shenanigans is totally pro harm reduction in that it gives its users something fun and social in their lives.

when otto sold crack all day, there was lots of people around but no friends, only degenerates.  friends were in the lounge.  always there to say hi and care.  friends on the internet were the only thing that kept otto sane and alive.

the lounge is the yin to TDS yang.


----------



## pharmakos

yeah i just tried posting -- told me its waiting approval


----------



## Crashing

So Bluelight is a Christian forum or what?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya does need approval 

I think tl shouldn't even be moderated just a free for all fuck fest


----------



## One Thousand Words

Homotron- someone with sexual feelings towards computers. 

What a bunch of homotrons


----------



## harmacologist

One Thousand Words said:


> Homotron- someone with sexual feelings towards computers.
> 
> What a bunch of homotrons


ive seen some pretty nice compies. im talk mainframe fiber data and PPC compute real iron.  i'd fuck a cray so hard


----------



## Smoky

I'll try posting here and see…


----------



## harmacologist

One Thousand Words said:


> Homotron- someone with sexual feelings towards computers.
> 
> What a bunch of homotrons


wonder why the lounge is shit?

look who yall picked to lead the rats.  and this in the BL feedback forum.  

hahahahahahaha


but blame the riffraff


----------



## coelophysis

Way to try to comb a bunch of druggies. God forbid some junkies see some people making fun of each other.

Everyone into NEMD imo. Post whatever, as long as it doesn't have to do with Electronic Music you're technically in the clear.

Fucking fascists.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I love this. This is a great idea. Not being able to edit posts will now make the place more raw and exciting!


----------



## bagochina

Great idea?!  More like the worst idea and unneeded bullshit.  Who's the fucking genius that decided this would be a good idea?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

> It has been decided by Senior Staff, in consultation with moderators from The Lounge, that The Lounge will now be a hidden subforum



Moderators:Tude,  axl blaze,  amanda_eats_pandas,  Roger&Me,  papasomni
a_e_p is AWOL,
Roger hasn't been in about a month
Axl blaze is blazed half the time
Tude just wants to watch the lounge burn
and papa.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Probably Ali he hates tl

It's time to revolt

Mass an army of alts !!!!!


----------



## bagochina

I blame the gays


----------



## One Thousand Words

Well of course it's the gays fault. And Indian call centre workers

How about fixing bluelight mobile before you try and get all technical with hidden forums?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Soon tl will be nagger island 2.0 or whatever it's called 

Dead and waste of HTML code


----------



## harmacologist

Revert to the Old Lounge while you fix this.

Then implement this:

Public Lounge WITH REAL MODS
happy ttys, pictures, random stuff.

Private Lounge with retards as mods or no mods at all.  let the rats play in the shit.  but don't tolerate that ANYWHERE else.


----------



## Erich Generic

Foreigner said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> It has been decided by Senior Staff, in consultation with moderators from The Lounge, that The Lounge will now be a hidden subforum, with its own usergroup. If you wish to opt-in to participate in The Lounge, you must go to "Usergroup Permissions" in "Settings" (at the top right corner) and request to join the usergroup "Lounge Rats". The Lounge's moderators will then decide if they will approve your request. Anyone who does not successfully join the usergroup will no longer be able to access The Lounge.
> 
> We believe that this is the best way to keep alive certain traditions in The Lounge, such as its higher degree of free speech, while giving Bluelighters the option to keep its content hidden during their forum browsing.
> 
> Bluelight's Admin team will give The Lounge moderation team a lot of autonomy over who gets in and who gets kicked out. Participants may be removed from the usergroup by The Lounge's moderators instead of receiving warnings or infractions for breaking Lounge rules. Bluelighters who don't join the The Lounge usergroup or who are removed from the usergroup will still be able to participate in the rest of Bluelight, but won't be able to see The Lounge on their main forum homepage.
> 
> If you have any questions, comments, or concerns, please feel free to post them in this thread. Thank you!


The lounge mods were not consulter. Ur a liar and don't have what it takes to be admin


----------



## harmacologist

One Thousand Words said:


> Well of course it's the gays fault. And Indian call centre workers
> 
> How about fixing bluelight mobile before you try and get all technical with hidden forums?


Because fixing clientside issues for a host of retarded mobile platforms is much harder than hiding a subforum and tweaking permissions.  this isnt a root canal you have nothing of value to say on the subject really.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I like now the lounge mods get no recognition anymore 

"What's the lounge ?"

The chiefs forums have a lounge forum


----------



## ChickenScratch

A website dedicated to harm reduction that doesn't communicate with its members.  This place is a fucking joke.


----------



## Droppersneck

Laika said:


> Way to try to comb a bunch of druggies. God forbid some junkies see some people making fun of each other.
> 
> Everyone into NEMD imo. Post whatever, as long as it doesn't have to do with Electronic Music you're technically in the clear.
> 
> Fucking fascists.


ty bb you are the best!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

And really, this place isn't dedicated to harm reduction in the least.  "How high are you"


----------



## One Thousand Words

ChickenScratch said:


> A website dedicated to harm reduction that doesn't communicate with its members.  This place is a fucking joke.



The only way you'll get any respect is if your dad touches your cock and you want to know if you can blame this on you being a pathetic junkie.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

"What was your morning fix?"


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I, too can ignore the negatives of this implementation, and see nothing but the positives.


----------



## ChickenScratch

It's okay to shoot heroin in your veins, here are some places to get clean needles.  

I'm glad I at least got some pussy here.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I almost fucked model 

If I wasn't high on heroin 

And lysis gave me 200 bucks 

Soo mehhhh


----------



## One Thousand Words

I wouldn't advise you try to hit the veins in your neck. I do it, but I'm a mod so it's okay


----------



## Smoky

I cannot access the lounge…. but I am still receiving emails from it…


----------



## bagochina

Thank the gay cock suckers smoky!


----------



## Droppersneck

Tell someone the truth even if it hurts now that is harm reduction in action yet you get infracted and put in hidden forums


Tell people to stick drugs in their bums and you are a saint genius of harm reduction. Laughable at best


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Trip report -krokodil-

I made some krokodil shot it my asshole i heard it has the most viens from a mod 

Hour later my ass was melted I have to shit out of my armpits for the rest of my life 

8/10 would try again highly recommend to everyone but I would should it into your eyes for harm reduction reasons


----------



## Erich Generic

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I almost fucked model
> 
> If I wasn't high on heroin
> 
> And lysis gave me 200 bucks
> 
> Soo mehhhh



wtf

howd u getl ysis to give u 200bucks


----------



## Corazon

was this because of people who got butthurt after being rejected by the lounge, or because people got paranoid?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Erich Generic said:


> wtf
> 
> howd u getl ysis to give u 200bucks



I have my ways 

Or ask waao lulz


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lolz, busty is killing it.  This is really really funny.  I'm completely surprised a bunch of drug addicted Internet people couldn't pull this off.  What a bunch of fucking idiots.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

It was because someone challenged a senior mod, and this is them showing what they can do.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Can someone ____ me some ndtia instead of monies ? Thanks


----------



## ChickenScratch

I wonder how much money captain heroin made selling drugs here when he was a mod


----------



## adrenalinerushes

heh heh heh


----------



## JackiePeyton

Laika said:


> Way to try to comb a bunch of druggies. God forbid some junkies see some people making fun of each other.
> 
> Everyone into NEMD imo. Post whatever, as long as it doesn't have to do with Electronic Music you're technically in the clear.
> 
> Fucking fascists.


Kettle calling pot 
black
You or Bill


----------



## Erich Generic

Blue_Phlame said:


> It was because someone challenged a senior mod, and this is them showing what they can do.



qft


----------



## ChickenScratch

Will TNW be able to post pictures of his cock in this thread?


----------



## Waffle Sock

Lol become mod for drug selling agenda

Post homoerotic anecdotes and short stories

Lol


----------



## Smoky

bagochina said:


> Thank the gay cock suckers smoky!



Maybe it's private cos of what's his name… Los Blancos? I remember a thread that was being complained about … and seemed homophobic in nature.
Who knows, but ime, with any group it doesn't survive well, with people exiting and not coming in… it will diminish. 
Here is a basic example. Although I could be wrong…


----------



## coelophysis

JackiePeyton said:


> Kettle calling pot
> black
> You or Bill



Totally different you zoid.


----------



## Corazon

i think the mods may be underestimating the _value _that tl has in relation to the entire site.  
adds an important social aspect
adds a legitimacy of sorts (tl? really?)

SL&R = 50% people making fake name with 1post posting block paragraphs of a weird sex fantasy in the form of a question while high on meth or adderall
drugs = 50% people who want to talk about being high, and 50% suggesting them to 'Plug it'
steroids = steroids lol
tds = actually decent support, + a lot of withdrawal-FAQ type questions


----------



## Crashing

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Trip report -krokodil-
> 
> I made some krokodil shot it my asshole i heard it has the most viens from a mod
> 
> Hour later my ass was melted I have to shit out of my armpits for the rest of my life
> 
> 8/10 would try again highly recommend to everyone but I would should it into your eyes for harm reduction reasons



I tried this once in combination with MDPV, and noticed my turds were actually little spies with black pointy hats. This lead to a month of holding it in, at which time the poop began oozing out of my ears. 

Now my friends have no choice but to call me a shithead.


----------



## One Thousand Words

That's exactly what will happen smoky

The ironic thing is this is exactly how communism failed. Except the KGB had a disdain for homosexuals and junkies, not just desenters. 

This will be our Arab Spring.

Crush anyone who can't handle their drugs and alcohol! Not everyone is going to get a prize.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bl staff


----------



## ChickenScratch

I fucking love bombo

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...gers-v-Suck-it-up-pussies-and-do-another-line


----------



## bagochina

Remember when bombo was an acid guru?


----------



## Droppersneck

yep I called it on the diminishing thing first just how it works with no new posters. The truth is many of the powers that be are communists believe it or not so these tactics do not surprise me in the least tbh. I started this site posting in ce&p so I know.


----------



## ChickenScratch

bagochina said:


> Remember when bombo was an acid guru?



Maybe buttfucking dudes makes you like hard drugs, not that there's anything wrong with buttfucking or hard drugs, it's just a hypothesis


----------



## ChickenScratch

Droppersneck said:


> yep I called it on the diminishing thing first just how it works with no new posters. The truth is many of the powers that be are communists believe it or not so these tactics do not surprise me in the least tbh. I started this site posting in ce&p so I know.



It's a Russian site, brah, we're getting Putin'd like a motherfucker


----------



## Waffle Sock

Lol. @ titanic gif


----------



## ChickenScratch

MyDoorsAreOpen can write scripts 

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ooking-to-be-my-patient-(read-score-opiates)-!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Waffle Sock said:


> Lol become mod for drug selling agenda
> 
> Post homoerotic anecdotes and short stories
> 
> Lol



Here Waf, a song for youu
[video=youtube_share;3L4YrGaR8E4]http://youtu.be/3L4YrGaR8E4?list=PL2EbESdPFdo4mwoBcGyhbitX3kq6PFAw  B[/video]


----------



## bagochina

Yeah but he went to medical school in the "Caribbean" so you know what that means...


----------



## ChickenScratch

bagochina said:


> Yeah but he went to medical school in the "Caribbean" so you know what that means...



He can only get heroin and cocaine?


----------



## alasdairm

i read this thread and all i hear is this:






times one hundred. i just spent xmas with my girlfriend's family including her nieces - 7 years old and 4 years old. your guys whining and moaning reminds me of them when they didn't get some 'frozen' doll they wanted.

i was not involved with this but blame me if it makes you feel better. let the hate flow.

merry xmas. more later 

alasdair


----------



## harmacologist

alasdairm said:


> i read this thread and all i hear is this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> times one hundred. i just spent xmas with my girlfriend's family including her nieces - 7 years old and 4 years old. your guys whining and moaning reminds me of them when they didn't get some 'frozen' doll they wanted.
> 
> i was not involved with this but blame me if it makes you feel better. let the hate flow.
> 
> merry xmas. more later
> 
> alasdair


I have offered constructive criticism.  I guess you will all just ignore it.


----------



## Waffle Sock

ChickenScratch said:


> He can only get heroin and cocaine?


I was going to say this.. well not heroin though.. cheap pure coke.

I like the noise nurse. I normally prefer rhythmic  euphoric shamanic sounds like this : [video=youtube_share;ji4gGl61TXU]http://youtu.be/ji4gGl61TXU[/video]


----------



## ChickenScratch

I like this thread.  It's not gay at all

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/572282-whose-moderation-did-you-admire


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Erich Generic said:


> it says the group is available for me to join, but when I choose join group it says
> 
> This does not appear to be a public user group.



same.


----------



## Waffle Sock

ChickenScratch said:


> I like this thread.  It's not gay at all
> 
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/572282-whose-moderation-did-you-admire


i knew i was not the only person who thought this


----------



## Droppersneck

Believe it or not Alasdairm I have not been referencing you as you have proven yourself to be Americanized and to have somewhat a sense of humor. The true real deal euros are the culprits I suspect. They lack humor and run off of the irrational fear of being not politically correct. Let's be clear humor and humour are two distinctly different things; one is helpful in bringing traffic to this site and the other is not. I am frankly surprised with the severe lack of traffic at this site that this was done. This will almost surely only hurt that, but I do not know whether or not the traffic stats even matter admittedly.


----------



## JackiePeyton

I could give a shit less about any of it


----------



## ChickenScratch

I saved all of the staff n00die pics.  I'm pretty happy right now


----------



## ChickenScratch

Droppersneck said:


> Believe it or not Alasdairm I have not been referencing you as you have proven yourself to be Americanized and to have somewhat a sense of humor. The true real deal euros are the culprits I suspect. They lack humor and run off of the irrational fear of being not politically correct. Let's be clear humor and humour are two distinctly different things; one is helpful in bringing traffic to this site and the other is not. I am frankly surprised with the severe lack of traffic at this site that this was done. This will almost surely only hurt that, but I do not know whether or not the traffic stats even matter admittedly.



I found this place when I wanted to tell one of my friends via email to kill himself by shoving heroin up his asshole.  When I googled it, the first thing that popped up were like 20 BL topics.  I'm sure a lot of people will find themselves in the same spot, thus traffic should be fine for this wonderful website. 

I had no idea people actually put heroin up their butts.  Thanks bluelight!


----------



## Waffle Sock

ChickenScratch said:


> I saved all of the staff n00die pics.  I'm pretty happy right now


Release the Kraken


----------



## bagochina

Who doesn't get their nieces a frozen doll for Xmas, I mean really.


----------



## JackiePeyton

I had a very pleasant afternoon


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Re posts


----------



## JackiePeyton

wut


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Way to _kinda_ruin my night off.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Infraction!


----------



## Waffle Sock

From Waff. More tryppy-ta-mean sounds. [video=youtube_share;VtSL2cJ7_WM]http://youtu.be/VtSL2cJ7_WM[/video]


----------



## bagochina

Is kenicke really Muslim or is she just doing that to be hip?  Bandwagoners are the worst.

My suspicions were confirmed...



			
				Kenike said:
			
		

> Technically, i'm not a Muslim either, i'm just very interested in it and observe its holidays and some of it's rituals.



Technically?!  Huh


----------



## Corazon

i'm going to check back this evening, when this thread has 1000 posts...


----------



## harmacologist

bagochina said:


> Is kenicke really Muslim or is she just doing that to be hip?  Bandwagoners are the worst.
> 
> My suspicions were confirmed...


im gonna be catholic on my deathbed

hedge the bets.


----------



## Lysis

One of my dear Bluelight friends text messages me this thread. Lol @ approving messages. Haha

Is there any guarantee that captain heroin will be excluded from the club?

Thanks for the drugs in the mail, Bluelight.


----------



## ChickenScratch

harmacologist said:


> im gonna be catholic on my deathbed
> 
> hedge the bets.



Do you just have to ask for forgiveness?  I was thinking of going Presbyterian cuz I just assumed it would be more complicated going catholic


----------



## Lysis

I believe there has been a massive mistakes. Erich shouldn't be invited.


----------



## Waffle Sock

[video=youtube_share;uYyuk979yos]http://youtu.be/uYyuk979yos[/video]


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Do it!


----------



## Crashing

Waffle Sock said:


> Release the Kraken



+1 %)


----------



## Lysis

nobody panic
Noob programmers are on the case. Lounge will be fixed some time second quarter 2016.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lysis said:


> nobody panic
> Noob programmers are on the case. Lounge will be fixed some time second quarter 2016.



You had some really fucking dumb posts in the mod sections


----------



## Droppersneck

Lysis waao said u have been gone b/c u have been distracted by Cuban penis? Is this true wat u been up to bb?


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Something has bitten my ankle, all itchy and rashy and shit.


----------



## Waffle Sock

[video=youtube_share;SCwuwVyKMds]http://youtu.be/SCwuwVyKMds[/video]


----------



## phr

Itt: Tl


----------



## altitudes

this was obviously blowback from the claxl nudes, impho


----------



## bagochina

ChickenScratch said:


> I like this thread.  It's not gay at all
> 
> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/572282-whose-moderation-did-you-admire



I think I just threw a lil bit. WOW!


----------



## phr

Was it gourmet?


IG that shit, my dude.


----------



## bagochina

Waiting for approval


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^ Same. Lol but c/c/l.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

bagochina said:


> Technically?!  Huh



We are all children of God.

I read the entirety of that thread.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Let's all crawl back inside God's pussy.. then we can have Angel wings and ride unicorns and bang 70 virgins in the stratosphere.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Let's.


----------



## Waffle Sock

I call dibs on halo


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Happy 6,000 in pseudo-Lounge-limbo.


----------



## Pharcyde

theyre hiding us away now? wtfuck? so much for a sense of community


----------



## Waffle Sock

Much obliged. I will now rejoice in this abysmal purgatory.


----------



## Droppersneck

bagochina said:


> I think I just threw a lil bit. WOW!


Jfc me too that is disturbing


----------



## One Thousand Words

bagochina said:


> Who doesn't get their nieces a frozen doll for Xmas, I mean really.


My mother in law asked me if my kids had watched "Ice". Obviously she meant Frozen but I lol'd pretty fucking hard. 


I blame those misfits from the lounge 


Lysis said:


> Thanks for the drugs in the mail, Bluelight.



Fucking word. Extra high five to that bluelighter who worked in a service station in Melbourne that swim didn't score pills off.


----------



## Lysis

ChickenScratch said:


> You had some really fucking dumb posts in the mod sections



All my posts are thought out pearls before swine.


----------



## phr

Can non-former staff post in Nang Island without approval?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Surely allowing chickenscratch access to the mod forum is infraction worthy.

I have seen moderators lose their position for far worse breaches of security.

RIP Pappa


----------



## Lysis

Droppersneck said:


> Lysis waao said u have been gone b/c u have been distracted by Cuban penis? Is this true wat u been up to bb?



I swear he spreads more rumors than the whole lounge combined. I tell him shit just to see what he posts. 

I walked out on someone trying to rob my house last week. I'm getting a gun.


----------



## altitudes

phrozen is only one getting posts approved


----------



## phr

Lysis said:


> I swear he spreads more rumors than the whole lounge combined. I tell him shit just to see what he posts.
> 
> I walked out on someone trying to rob my house last week. I'm getting a gun.


Just get a trained Cuban instead, yo. Like in Boardwalk Empire. WB.

-----
I can post freely without posts needing to be approved.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Poor erich won't be able to edit/delete any of his posts. The server will fucking crash


----------



## kytnism

why arent you all taking advantage of the super secret taco forum instead?

...kytnism...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

kyt, that forum was an instrumentation of what the lounge will end up looking like if it ends up being invite only.


----------



## JackiePeyton

I got the wrath of God for entering Taco


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa




----------



## Max Power

Yeah, this is bullshit.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Lolwtf


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Max Power said:


> Yeah, this is bullshit.



qft!


----------



## ChickenScratch

This has easily been the most fun day I've ever had on BL.  Thanks, BL staff, for being retarded.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

^Certain staff. Don't tar em all with the same BTH.


----------



## JackiePeyton

[video=youtube_share;zSHtniUl8V4]http://youtu.be/zSHtniUl8V4?list=PL2EbESdPFdo4mwoBcGyhbitX3kq6PFAw  B[/video]


----------



## Lysis

So where are the lounge mods? Does this mean we can go back to using racial and homophobic slurs? 

The guy who tried to rob me was white.


----------



## JackiePeyton

He eats crackers and is a donkey


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lysis said:


> So where are the lounge mods? Does this mean we can go back to using racial and homophobic slurs?
> 
> The guy who tried to rob me was white.



I have all of them

Edit:  I'm drunk.  I have all of the mod forum nudes is what I meant.  I'm just as retarded as the webmaster


----------



## Waffle Sock

[video=vimeo;63277960]http://vimeo.com/63277960[/video]


----------



## CfZrx

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Trip report -krokodil-
> 
> I made some krokodil shot it my asshole i heard it has the most viens from a mod
> 
> Hour later my ass was melted I have to shit out of my armpits for the rest of my life
> 
> 8/10 would try again highly recommend to everyone but I would should it into your eyes for harm reduction reasons


lmao!


----------



## JackiePeyton

my husband texts me if I clean the kitchen and defrost the freezer he will give me a present. Is this bribery and in the spirit of what is going on should I rebel?
What if it is beer?


----------



## phr

STFU nurse


----------



## Lysis

Post mod nudes. Rename thread to nudie feedback thread.


----------



## bagochina

Jesus nurse you aren't working and you still can't complete basic cleaning chores.  You know the floor is prob gross.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

JackiePeyton said:


> my husband texts me if I clean the kitchen and defrost the freezer he will give me a present. Is this bribery and in the spirit of what is going on should I rebel?
> What if it is beer?


_
If you're a rebel, why don't you act rebellious?
If you're a winner, where the hell are your medallions?_


----------



## JackiePeyton

bagochina said:


> Jesus nurse you aren't working and you still can't complete basic cleaning chores.  You know the floor is prob gross.




You are right and I am shameful


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Fk a Lounge with no edit button. The coppers would have me in dayz yo.


----------



## bagochina

Chicago bears fire head coach and GM but keeps our idiot QB.  8(


----------



## Max Power

Lysis said:


> Post mod nudes. Rename thread to nudie feedback thread.



I swear to god, if anyone posts my nudes . . .


----------



## JackiePeyton

Pine Sol or Armstrong Floor Polish?
I'm so confused?


----------



## paranoid android

I can still access the fucking thing and i only post on there when i am high as fuck and have run out of everything else to be entertained by. So is this shit implimented yet or what?


----------



## Waffle Sock

Oh yea - drugs.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Fuck the post approval thing.
/migrates back to using tumblr more


----------



## bagochina

48 minutes and counting for a post approval.


----------



## xstayfadedx

This is the only thing I've been somewhat butthurt about.
I admit it


----------



## ihearthemoose

God dammit fucking mobile version


----------



## Waffle Sock

Times like this i wish dmt-nexus hadnt closed off New memberships after i became a psychonaut


----------



## JackiePeyton

I'm just gonna mop this bitch. He will be home soon and I want my present. 
Phrozen your heart is frozen


----------



## One Thousand Words

Lysis said:


> So where are the lounge mods? Does this mean we can go back to using racial and homophobic slurs?
> 
> The guy who tried to rob me was white.


Did they try and steal your bike? I heard that happens a lot in America


Lysis said:


> Post mod nudes. Rename thread to nudie feedback thread.


Bagochina could moderate it


----------



## Waffle Sock

I saw Reverend X refer to the whites as cave monkeys. 

But apparently Dr. Yakub invented the white people. Crafted them from dogs.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Starting to feel feels, sigh. Need my OC rx NOW.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Waffle Sock said:


> I saw Reverend X refer to the whites as cave monkeys.
> 
> But apparently Dr. Yakub invented the white people. Crafted them from dogs.



The Maori call then Pakeha, which loosely translates to White maggot.


----------



## Waffle Sock

One Thousand Words said:


> The Maori call then Pakeha, which loosely translates to White maggot.


Good shit. At one point, i had a circle of friends who initiated an exchange of racist namecalling (ya obviously they were white), so I called them pig skins. Or pig boy. Or pig.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

What the fuck is this ridiculous idea?  Total bent imo.  I don't see what the issue was anyway.

I want in btw please.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

THECATINTHEHAT said:


> What the fuck is this ridiculous idea?  Total bent imo.  I don't see what the issue was anyway.
> 
> I want in btw please.


----------



## D's

Whats really going on?


----------



## Waffle Sock

Everythingisfucky.jpg


----------



## Lysis

D's said:


> Whats really going on?



I told you guys that current admins are anti lounge and there have been threads to get rid of the lounge. Now we have a private forum with post approvals only and they can't figure it out. Lol so much for testing. 

People in power with no talent. It's the lounge's George bush era.


----------



## bagochina

Yeah and the current admins also think it's a good idea to promote this site as a legitimate harm reduction website.  Are they really that stupid?


----------



## ihearthemoose

Well said bagochina


----------



## Lysis

i enjoy learning about how to rob people for drugs in drug culture and how to shoot oxy in other drugs. 

Rename the shrine "Bluelight harm reduction trophies."


----------



## JackiePeyton

bagochina said:


> Yeah and the current admins also think it's a good idea to promote this site as a legitimate harm reduction website.  Are they really that stupid?



I actually agree with that statement

On the other hand.....It was beer! Chocolate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waffle Sock

Yea i just noticed a new feature ; on profile pages, it shows exactly what theyre doing. "searching forums" How invasive.

WELL DO YOU KNOW WHAT I'm DOING RIGHT NOW BL? HUH?! WELL DO YA?!  HINT: It involves my peehole, hot candles wax, and pictures of Michelle Obama.


----------



## Erich Generic

let's get this thread up to a fuckin thousand br0


----------



## ihearthemoose

christ i still cant find it


----------



## Erich Generic

look for "usergroups" in settings

admin is usually very clear about these things

otherwise they don't know what the hell they are doing


----------



## Lysis

Erich bro wat you gonna do without and edit functionality


----------



## ihearthemoose

it says i belong to the group, but can't click on it to go into the subforum


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Current Activity: Viewing User Profile


----------



## Erich Generic

Lysis said:


> Erich bro wat you gonna do without and edit functionality



I am goingto bind every character I type to x and manipulate it at my will, bitch


----------



## Lysis

Take the Bluelight challenge. I dare someone to make a tds thread threatening suicide because the lounge is gone and now all you got is drugs and a mom and dad who don't understand you.


----------



## Smoky

I'm thinking of Animal Farm… from a previous comment, somewhere back, lawl… 

Although, I suppose the changes to a subforum, might free up the activity stream a little…. and give room for others that actually don't want to use or see lounge material…


----------



## Erich Generic

Lysis said:


> Take the Bluelight challenge. I dare someone to make a tds thread threatening suicide because the lounge is gone and now all you got is drugs and a mom and dad who don't understand you.




have tnw do it actually follow through


----------



## Lysis

Erich Generic said:


> I am goingto bind every character I type to x and manipulate it at my will, bitch



Erich mad. Erich smash.


----------



## Erich Generic

u cant actually get infractions from posting in the lounge because it has to be approved first

infraction material? too bad mods won't approve it

guess it will never reach the lounge therefore u can't get infracted for posting it


----------



## Lysis

Erich Generic said:


> have tnw do it actually follow through



Tnw is bringin home the bacon.


----------



## Lysis

Erich Generic said:


> u cant actually get infractions from posting in the lounge because it has to be approved first
> 
> infraction material? too bad mods won't approve it
> 
> guess it will never reach the lounge



Thats a lie. They could give you an invisible infraction.


----------



## Droppersneck

Lysis said:


> I swear he spreads more rumors than the whole lounge combined. I tell him shit just to see what he posts.
> 
> I walked out on someone trying to rob my house last week. I'm getting a gun.



Damn girl how do you not have one already? you do realize it is your patriotic duty.

Fml fixing to drive to Miami from KY with some friends. This drive is gonna suck. Ever been to a phish concert?


----------



## Waffle Sock

Fuck my life. 
Somebody snipe me


----------



## StarOceanHouse

this has to be a joke. is it april already?


----------



## Lysis

Droppersneck said:


> Damn girl how do you not have one already? you do realize it is your patriotic duty.
> 
> Fml fixing to drive to Miami from KY with some friends. This drive is gonna suck. Ever been to a phish concert?



Lol which part of miami? Never seen phish. I'm about 20 mins from north miami.


----------



## Smoky

StarOceanHouse said:


> this has to be a joke. is it april already?



That was my first thought earlier today, lol… when I first logged on… ^ 

Now, from a systems perspective it might make sense, at the same time … not sure how many will join.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Hey Smoky. Kisses bb


----------



## bagochina

It only makes sense if the person in charge is a over protective mom.


----------



## Smoky

Hey Waffle are you joining?
Bagochina, if one person is in charge we are in trouble fer sure, too hierarchal. Hopefully it's a group effort


----------



## phr

You should visit Laika, droop. Hot stuff.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Smoky said:


> Hey Waffle are you joining?


I was one of the first users approved. I haven't seen yo fine ass around the club. You must be shy.


----------



## Lysis

I'm gonna clear my PMs just to send you my digits, droppers.


----------



## JackiePeyton

StarOceanHouse said:


> this has to be a joke. is it april already?



Who Called?


----------



## phr

Lysis said:


> I'm gonna clear my PMs just to send you my digits, droppers.


Wao would put you on ignore if droop happened imph.


----------



## treezy z

I don't fuck with the lounge so not joining  but thumbs up on the idea.


----------



## Smoky

Waffle Sock said:


> I was one of the first users approved. I haven't seen yo fine ass around the club. You must be shy.



Ty Waffle,
I am introverted indeed, but not shy… I'll get there.. I tend to wait for these things I guess… My mind likes to get an understanding of what's happening before jumping IN


----------



## bagochina

hey treezy...  Stfu!


----------



## Lysis

I just asked to join the group. I told them that I'll be the forum whore.


----------



## Lysis

phrozen said:


> Wao would put you on ignore if droop happened imph.



lol I doubt he cares. 
I fuck on the first date too.


----------



## phr

Clear inbox.


----------



## Droppersneck

Lysis said:


> Lol which part of miami? Never seen phish. I'm about 20 mins from north miami.


A jam band akin to the grateful dead. 


phrozen said:


> You should visit Laika, droop. Hot stuff.


Man what sucks is I am riding in a prius with 3 other people. If I can swing Imma try


Lysis said:


> I'm gonna clear my PMs just to send you my digits, droppers.


Ill text you here in a bit after I get on the rd.


----------



## Lysis

No worries. About to go shower, grab a glass of wine and play some Dragon Age.

Do you get an email if you get approved to see the forum or do you need to keep checking back?


----------



## phr

Yeah, an admin sends you a personalized email, text message, and IM.


----------



## ihearthemoose

I think it shows up in settings


----------



## neversickanymore

ChickenScratch said:


> Let's invade TDS
> 
> Buncha cry bitches in there


 

CC, you now have a place where you can be you.


----------



## Waffle Sock

I fuckn hate life. I release my fury on my body by working out. Push til physical exertion. Man Fuck everything. FUCK YOU. KILL ME . FUCK


----------



## MikeOekiM

Droppersneck said:


> Also with no new poster to ever be added to the lounge it will just stagnate and whither and die



qft. this pretty much kills the lounge ime


----------



## One Thousand Words

I won't let the Lounge die without a fight

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...ashamed-of-The-Shrine?p=12782527#post12782527


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95

I've never posted on the lounge much but I liked to visit it from time to time for a laugh or some tasty lounge drama. Meh i guess


----------



## MikeOekiM

we can't panic though. we're dead if we panic okay?


----------



## neversickanymore




----------



## One Thousand Words

Neversick, do you have any formal qualifications to council people other than failing rehab a couple of times?


----------



## xstayfadedx

It was nice to go to a place on this site that didn't make me want to relapse on heroin tbph.
/yet now it's obnoxious to even try posting in


----------



## Lysis

Lol@ failing rehab. Jesus it's like failing at living at your moms place for a while.


----------



## xstayfadedx

neversickanymore said:


>



If my kid (no I don't have one) did that shit I'd fucking sell them on a black market and forget I ever was their parent.


----------



## neversickanymore

Some people from the lounge probably complain while they are climaxing.  I love how it was stated that TDS are a bunch of crybabies.  The lounge throws a big but hurt when it get what it wants.  Free to behave in the manor you choose, erupts in a fury of whining and complaining.  bitch, bitch, bitch. 

im over it.. in fact its a joke.


----------



## phr

Lysis said:


> Post tits or gtfo


ftfy


----------



## Lysis

How much would you bitch if they got rid of tds? How much do you think anyone will bitch if you get rid of their favorite online community. It's stupid if you think just loungers would bitch about losing their community. But, you did fail rehab so maybe it's beyond you.


----------



## Lysis

phrozen said:


> ftfy



No place to post tits anymore on Bluelight. Well, unless you count cutters showing their work in tds.


----------



## phr

Not everyone does the depressing TDS show, but you can always get on staff and post in their nudie thread.

Or just hit me up with pics in the C7, imhe.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Now, I need to put on Drake and cry over these feels


----------



## phr

0-100

Real quick.

RIP shim posts.


----------



## kytnism

neversickanymore said:


> Some people from the lounge probably complain while they are climaxing.  I love how it was stated that TDS are a bunch of crybabies.  The lounge throws a big but hurt when it get what it wants.  Free to behave in the manor you choose, erupts in a fury of whining and complaining.  bitch, bitch, bitch.
> 
> im over it.. in fact its a joke.



so is the armchair psychologist joke of a forum you maintain, but you dont see members that dont participate in it lobbying to have it shut down. people deal with their emotions very differently as bluelight has proven over the years. some laugh, some cry, some bury themselves neck deep in addiction its all relative and important within the role and mission of true harm reduction.

...kytnism...


----------



## Lysis

The lounge was the best harm reduction forum on here for me. Thx lounge for being awesome and pulling me out of depressing shit. 

Phrozen, got a friend at work who wants to race me with his z06. I'm like "dude I already know you win"


----------



## Waffle Sock

Where's Smoky? I just took some photos. Was gonna post them for her. Looks like now only dikes and dudes are active here atm. Lemme know when she cums back


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I feel like this whole ordeal is much like a castration. Bluelight was castrated. I feel castrated. brb cry.


----------



## xstayfadedx

kytnism said:


> so is the armchair psychologist joke of a forum you maintain, but you dont see members that dont participate in it lobbying to have it shut down. people deal with their emotions very differently as bluelight has proven over the years. some laugh, some cry, some bury themselves neck deep in addiction its all relative and important within the role and mission of true harm reduction.
> 
> ...kytnism...


*insert hand clapping emoji*


----------



## phr

Yeah, a previous gen z06 would probably win, at least that's where my money wold be without knowing the course and driver skill.

 Race him at beer a label drink-off, you got that, girl.


----------



## neversickanymore

kytnism said:


> so is the armchair psychologist joke of a forum you maintain, but you dont see members that dont participate in it lobbying to have it shut down. people deal with their emotions very differently as bluelight has proven over the years. some laugh, some cry, some bury themselves neck deep in addiction its all relative and important within the role and mission of true harm reduction.
> 
> ...kytnism...



Awww.. im so hurt.  I think ill go kill myself.  Then again I don't give two shits what you or anyone else think.  

It is kinda funny how I have to clean my 1000 count PM box out every couple of weeks because it fills up with thank U notes. 

Contrary to what some of you may think I had little or nothing to do with this. 

The forum is not shut down, so i guess I don't even know what that statement means.. so I guess its just fiction. overact a little more huns. 

Sorry the lounge is going to have to put on its freakshow to willing participants.   This forum involves many aspects.. MAPS included.  If you all want to behave in off color and politically sketchy ways, have at it, but its best done in a way that protects the rest of the forum and its affiliates from potentially negative consequences. 

You all may be anonymous people on the internet, but MAPS has the courage and confidence to thrown down with their good name on BL. 


*NSFW*:


----------



## Smoky

I'm here (going into coffee houze tho now).  I'll be back… look forward to pics Waff


----------



## Waffle Sock

Smoky said:


> I'm here (going into coffee houze tho now).  I'll be back… look forward to pics Waff








 I'm kinda outta shape and hairy. Shoulda seen me months ago. I forgot to manscape, so I'll send you some dilly shoutouts later baybs


----------



## MikeOekiM

ffs smh this isnt the time for body pics waffle sock


----------



## Waffle Sock

? when will it be tyme?  Want to dump a load of dilly shoutouts like ye ol times

Man i want some fuckin acid. AAA-
CCCCIDNEY


----------



## kytnism

neversickanymore said:


> Awww.. im so hurt.  I think ill go kill myself.


 such a silly response.



> Then again I don't give two shits what you or anyone else think.


 obviously.



> It is kinda funny how I have to clean my 1000 count PM box out every couple of weeks because it fills up with thank U notes.


 thats nice.



> Contrary to what some of you may think I had little or nothing to do with this.


 so foreigner is a liar?



> The forum is not shut down, so i guess I don't even know what that statement means.. so I guess its just fiction. overact a little more huns.


 which is why members of bluelight can freely access it in the same regard as other sub forums?



> Sorry the lounge is going to have to put on its freakshow to willing participants.


  lolwat?



> This forum involves many aspects.. MAPS included.  If you all want to behave in off color and politically sketchy ways, have at it, but its best done in a way that protects the rest of the forum and its affiliates from potentially negative consequences.


 so blatant ignorance and racism is fine when confined to ce&p (in the nature of intellectual debate of course) but is taboo in other areas of the community?



> You all may be anonymous people on the internet, but MAPS has the courage and confidence to thrown down with their good name on BL.


 youre both a spokesman for maps AND bluelight now?

...kytnism...


----------



## xstayfadedx

MikeOekiM said:


> ffs smh this isnt the time for body pics waffle sock



He has to post body pics in here now that the lounge is private.  How else will a random bluelight slut stumble onto his pic and pm him to suck his dick for drug money?


----------



## phr

^
Why we can't have nice things.


----------



## Lysis

lol @ message that senior staff decided and so far senior staff deny being involved. Lololol


----------



## xstayfadedx

phrozen said:


> ^
> Why we can't have nice things.



It was just a joke -.- hehehe


----------



## Waffle Sock

Joke? Im tryna get my meat chewed for bus fare. . .
Chew my meat and i buss a fair nut.


IME


----------



## xstayfadedx

Holla


----------



## harmacologist

Lysis said:


> lol @ message that senior staff decided and so far senior staff deny being involved. Lololol


A) communication fail
B) technical fail
C) community fail

Good thing BL isn't a business, someone would be getting fired.


----------



## coelophysis

Lol


----------



## harmacologist

Where are all the posts that say... 


I LOVE BL WITHOUT THE LOUNGE ITS SO GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## Kittycat5

harmacologist said:


> Where are all the posts that say...
> 
> 
> I LOVE BL WITHOUT THE LOUNGE ITS SO GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!



This is my feeling as well. Nobody initially comes to BL for TL. No google search for drugs or harm reduction will lead you there. And once you are established, you learn pretty quick if TL is for you or not. Just my two cents.


----------



## harmacologist

Kittycat5 said:


> This is my feeling as well. Nobody initially comes to BL for TL. No google search for drugs or harm reduction will lead you there. And once you are established, you learn pretty quick if TL is for you or not. Just my two cents.


lots of people used to come to the lounge for the nudie threads.  then fluffy left and we got stuck with bent dick shots


----------



## neversickanymore

The bugs will be worked out.  Sorry, if our for free, advertising free forum.. put together, maintained and evolved at request by volunteers is taking to much time for what looks like infantile patience.

Give it a chance people.


----------



## xstayfadedx

neversickanymore said:


> The bugs will be worked out.  Sorry, if our for free, advertising free forum.. put together, maintained and evolved at request by volunteers is taking to much time for what looks like infantile patience.
> 
> Give it a chance people.



All I'm womdering is why the lounge was the only sub-forum subjected to this bs


----------



## harmacologist

Foreigner said:


> If people are bordering on the unsafe, someone else will usually step in and call them on it. *In general this subforum is for lighthearted discussion... people here don't take themselves too seriously.
> *
> I'd rather people be* out and open *about their drug methods, even if unsafe, than* feel shamed into hiding them*, which puts them *even more at risk.*



http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...-revealing?p=12714102&viewfull=1#post12714102

Why are you discriminating against lounge rats?

Sure junkies shouldn't hide in shame, but people will mental illness, drug problems and general shit lives who like to talk shit and post memes, have to be hidden from view, when threads about purifying cocaine are glorified?


----------



## neversickanymore

xstayfadedx said:


> All I'm womdering is why the lounge was the only sub-forum subjected to this bs



I tell you what SF.. your a very bright person.. why don't we trade places in this debate.. you field that question as if you were me.


----------



## xstayfadedx

neversickanymore said:


> I tell you what SF.. your a very bright person.. why don't we trade places in this debate.. you field that question as if you were me.



.


----------



## Kittycat5

harmacologist said:


> lots of people used to come to the lounge for the nudie threads.  then fluffy left and we got stuck with bent dick shots



Thats if they knew about it. If you want to see some naked girls, a subforum on a drug site isnt your first choice.


----------



## harmacologist

neversickanymore said:


> The bugs will be worked out.  Sorry, if our for free, advertising free forum.. put together, maintained and evolved at request by volunteers is taking to much time for what looks like infantile patience.
> 
> Give it a chance people.



Why are there bugs like giving everyone access to staff forums even existent?   You fucked up.

Yeah its a free forum, that BEGS for money from us to be maintained.  With the desire to keep money flowing your way, you need to ensure your service appeals to your community.  Remember that forums are worthwhile because of their COMMUNITY.  WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK TYPES OUT ALL THE INFORMATION HERE?

Why don't you give us the chance?  Why didn't you CONSULT WITH THE COMMUNITY?

Clearly there seems to be a fracture within the staff community as to the worth of the lounge and what to do with it.  Get your shit together.


----------



## Waffle Sock

harmacologist said:


> http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads...-revealing?p=12714102&viewfull=1#post12714102
> 
> Why are you discriminating against lounge rats?
> 
> Sure junkies shouldn't hide in shame, but people will mental illness, drug problems and general shit lives who like to talk shit and post memes, have to be hidden from view, when threads about purifying cocaine are glorified?


Qft.


----------



## pasha

i think you're throwing a fuss over a technical issue. they occur at organizations that rake in millions of dollars a year. the problem isn't the intended idea which is meant to benefit the overall lounge experience (subscription only), the issue is in implementation of the idea, specifically having to approve every single post. that will be fixed, and once that is done, would you mind illuminating me on what the issue is with making the lounge subscription only? 

we've heard "scrap it", "it's a cesspool", "it doesn't belong on bluelight", and when an administrator attempts to find a solution that means less censorship for loungers you jump on his back. it's a beta, and every single beta will have minor technical problems. big deal. get over it.

be careful what you wish for loungers. because the alternative, i guarantee you, will be heavy execution of disciplinary measures specifically pertaining to #4.


----------



## Waffle Sock

baooozs said:


> i think you're throwing a fuss over a technical issue. they occur at organizations that rake in millions of dollars a year. the problem isn't the intended idea which is meant to benefit the overall lounge experience (subscription only), the issue is in implementation of the idea, specifically having to approve every single post. that will be fixed, and once that is done, would you mind illuminating me on what the issue with making the lounge subscription only?
> 
> we've heard "scrap it", "it's a cesspool", "it doesn't belong on bluelight", and when an administrator attempts to find a solution that means less censorship for loungers you jump on his back. it's a beta, and every single beta will have minor technical problems. big deal. get over it.


I cannot carrot


----------



## neversickanymore

harmacologist said:


> Why are there bugs like giving everyone access to staff forums even existent?   You fucked up.
> 
> Yeah its a free forum, that BEGS for money from us to be maintained.  With the desire to keep money flowing your way, you need to ensure your service appeals to your community.  Remember that forums are worthwhile because of their COMMUNITY.  WHO THE FUCK DO YOU THINK TYPES OUT ALL THE INFORMATION HERE?
> 
> Why don't you give us the chance?  Why didn't you CONSULT WITH THE COMMUNITY?
> 
> Clearly there seems to be a fracture within the staff community as to the worth of the lounge and what to do with it.  Get your shit together.



just going to step over it and try not to look at or smell it..


----------



## Max Power

baooozs said:


> would you mind illuminating me on what the issue is with making the lounge subscription only?


What happens to an invisible forum that requires approval to join? The influx of new users stagnates. Either people can't be arsed to sign up or they don't even know The Lounge exists in the first place. So you'll have Loungers who inevitably stop posting but no one to fill their place. Which is ultimately what the goal is:



> we've heard "scrap it", "it's a cesspool", "it doesn't belong on bluelight"


Seems to come from a small, yet vocal, minority who don't even participate in the Lounge. Looks like they won.


----------



## harmacologist

neversickanymore said:


> just going to step over it and try not to look at or smell it..


What?


----------



## pasha

Max Power said:


> What happens to an invisible forum that requires approval to join? The influx of new users stagnates. Either people can't be arsed to sign up or they don't even know The Lounge exists in the first place. So you'll have Loungers who inevitably stop posting but no one to fill their place. Which is ultimately what the goal is:



there are ways to fix that. we can find many ways to raise awareness to new members about the existence of the lounge. we can encourage people to participate. there are several popular drug forums that follow the exact same format for many of their social and/or obscure forums to great effect. also, people don't exactly join the lounge at an alarming rate. if you look at the top 20-30 lounge posters 90%+ of those names have always been familiar.

your point is valid though, but it doesn't mean we can't find a way to fix it if it will be a problem. we'll have to find a way to objectively analyze any possible stagnation and tackle it then. 

no one has won. this isn't a fight. it's about finding a solution that suits everybody.


----------



## neversickanymore

Max Power said:


> What happens to an invisible forum that requires approval to join? The influx of new users stagnates. Either people can't be arsed to sign up or they don't even know The Lounge exists in the first place. So you'll have Loungers who inevitably stop posting but no one to fill their place. Which is ultimately what the goal is:
> 
> 
> Seems to come from a small, yet vocal, minority who don't even participate in the Lounge. Looks like they won.



There are ways we can explore to prevent this.  This is a work in progress and we are all looking for the best possible result for everyone.


----------



## xstayfadedx

baooozs said:


> there are ways to fix that. we can find many ways to raise awareness to new members about the existence of the lounge. we can encourage people to participate. there are several popular drug forums that follow the exact same format for many of their social and/or obscure forums to great effect. also, people don't exactly join the lounge at an alarming rate. if you look at the top 20-30 lounge posters 90%+ of those names have always been familiar.
> 
> your point is valid though, but it doesn't mean we can't find a way to fix it if it will be a problem. we'll have to find a way to objectively analyze any possible stagnation and tackle it then.
> 
> no one has won. this isn't a fight. it's about finding a solution that suits everybody.


Lol, yeah keep smoking the pipe.  We all know nobody would put that much time into keeping the lounge alive, especially you admins.


----------



## pharmakos

Max Power said:


> What happens to an invisible forum that requires approval to join? The influx of new users stagnates. Either people can't be arsed to sign up or they don't even know The Lounge exists in the first place. So you'll have Loungers who inevitably stop posting but no one to fill their place.



qft

i haven't actually ran the numbers myself, but i would even go so far as to say that the majority of the posters in the lounge in 2014 have 2014 join dates

lounge is gonna just die now =/  none of those people would have found the lounge if the only way to view it is to find some obscure check box in their user settings

--------

i'm a member of quite a few other internet forums.  most of them have one form or another of a troll den.  they, however, have a setting to opt OUT of the rants and flames -- i.e. you can see the troll subforum by default, but you can easily go to your user settings and exclude the troll forum from your view.  this is the first time in my 16 years of internetting that i have ever seen an opt-IN troll den....


----------



## Max Power

baooozs said:


> there are ways to fix that. we can find many ways to raise awareness to new members about the existence of the lounge. we can encourage people to participate.
> 
> no one has won. this isn't a fight. it's about finding a solution that suits everybody.


You want to raise awareness and encourage participation in a forum you just made invisible and "member-only". Think about that for a moment.

I do believe there is a "side" that is winning. Somewhere along the way, a small group of people decided to bitch and moan and tried to fix the Lounge when it wasn't broken. It started with censorship and slowly has been evolving in a direction that will eventually cause it's complete eradication. Sad.


----------



## pharmakos

baooozs said:


> if you look at the top 20-30 lounge posters 90%+ of those names have always been familiar.



is that actually true?  there have been a lot of newbies lately.


----------



## kytnism

Max Power said:


> You want to raise awareness and encourage participation in a forum you just made invisible and "member-only". Think about that for a moment.
> 
> I do believe there is a "side" that is winning. Somewhere along the way, a small group of people decided to bitch and moan and tried to fix the Lounge when it wasn't broken. It started with censorship and slowly has been evolving in a direction that will eventually cause it's complete eradication. Sad.



so true max. 

bravo.

...kytnism...


----------



## neversickanymore

How does an open lounge benefit maps?

How does it benefit the rest of BL?

How does a well thought out and developed lounge hurt the lounge?



> so true max.
> 
> bravo.
> 
> ...kytnism.



You know you guys are so full of shit.. TL does not encourage participation.. it openly discouraged it with most people.   Its all about putting on a show.  If you give it time we will all be smearing our own excrement over ourselves to an audience that laps it up.  Most of you guys do not and have never owned a night club.   I think GM own a night club and i would love to hear his take.  You know what makes people want something harder than ever.. tell them they can't have it..


----------



## angeleyes

neversickanymore said:


> How does an open lounge benefit maps?




You did not just say that


----------



## xstayfadedx

neversickanymore said:


> How does an open lounge benefit maps?



When did bluelight have to start sucking maps dick?  Oh wait, when we lost someone able to donate thousands of dollars.  Maps is a good organization, but it's such shit they think a small sub-forum will do such harm to their name (if this is what you're getting at).


----------



## pasha

thenightwatch said:


> qft. i haven't actually ran the numbers myself, but i would even go so far as to say that the majority of the posters in the lounge in 2014 have 2014 join dates.





animal_cookie said:


> *the lounge*
> 
> *top 20 - 1 month*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Roger&Me		911
> thenightwatch		859
> Erich Generic		728
> DexterMeth		718
> lonewolf13		686
> Captain.Heroin		520
> Whosajiggawaaa		518
> Lysis		476
> laugh		439
> papasomni		439
> iheartthisthread		438
> DrinksWithEvil		426
> bagochina		387
> Bob Loblaw		373
> Two_in_the_pink		313
> Tude		304
> Blue_Phlame		275
> shimazu		247
> Mel22		210
> lightofmeaning		198
> 
> 
> *top 20 - 3 months*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Erich Generic		2788
> thenightwatch		2462
> lonewolf13		2340
> DrinksWithEvil		2248
> DexterMeth		2131
> Lysis		1587
> axl blaze		1479
> papasomni		1417
> Roger&Me		1313
> shimazu		1265
> bagochina		1243
> Thanatos		1172
> Bob Loblaw		1154
> gloeek		1086
> xstayfadedx		1061
> Tude		973
> iheartthisthread		833
> Captain.Heroin		806
> laugh		786
> Whosajiggawaaa		749
> 
> 
> *top 20 - 6 months*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> thenightwatch		5254
> Erich Generic		4732
> lonewolf13		4358
> DexterMeth		4272
> DrinksWithEvil		3933
> Roger&Me		3379
> Lysis		3286
> laugh		3222
> shimazu		3039
> papasomni		2765
> axl blaze		2576
> bagochina		2515
> xstayfadedx		2344
> Thanatos		1988
> Bob Loblaw		1820
> Tude		1702
> We are all ONE		1550
> Droppersneck		1490
> Blue_Phlame		1420
> One Thousand Words		1363
> 
> 
> *top 50 - 1 year*
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> lonewolf13		10620
> Erich Generic		9987
> thenightwatch		9484
> DrinksWithEvil		9274
> shimazu		7752
> Lysis		7311
> laugh		7096
> pastelcircus		4903
> bagochina		4883
> MikeOekiM		4809
> xstayfadedx		4647
> DexterMeth		4486
> Arci		4081
> soundsystem00		3858
> Thanatos		3795
> We are all ONE		3561
> Pharcyde		3509
> Roger&Me		3379
> Blue_Phlame		3334
> Bob Loblaw		3193
> Captain.Heroin		3097
> papasomni		3082
> One Thousand Words		2816
> axl blaze		2588
> iheartthisthread		2510
> Owl Eyed		2208
> tentram		2144
> Mel22		2032
> Animal Mother		1998
> Seyer		1899
> gloeek		1880
> SarcasticOne		1857
> Tude		1817
> lightofmeaning		1754
> foolsgold		1705
> amanda_eats_pandas		1606
> Droppersneck		1565
> dopemaster		1559
> Illyria99		1496
> EbowTheLetter		1450
> China Rider		1432
> Bomboclat		1266
> iLoveYouWithaKnife		1237
> Noodle		1198
> kaywholed		1198
> beagleboy		1114
> **busted**		1102
> lostNfound		1100
> D's		1090
> Dtergent		1048



...


----------



## pharmakos

neversickanymore said:


> How does an open lounge benefit maps?



that question sorta contradicts this quote:



neversickanymore said:


> Sorry, if our for free, advertising free forum.. put together, maintained and evolved at request by volunteers is taking to much time for what looks like infantile patience.



if this is a change being made to protect MAPS and the funding Bluelight receives from them then that is fine in my opinion.  i really admire MAPS and what they do.  but if thats what it is then just say it.  no need to belittle people by pretending that this has nothing to do with money.


----------



## Max Power

neversickanymore said:


> How does an open lounge benefit maps?
> 
> How does it benefit the rest of BL?
> 
> How does a well thought out and developed lounge hurt the lounge?



How does the forum that was meant for "lighthearted social discussion; post at your own risk!" accomplish those things?

You got me there.


----------



## pharmakos

baooozs said:


> the lounge
> 
> top 20 - 1 month
> Code:
> Roger&Me		911
> thenightwatch		859
> Erich Generic		728
> DexterMeth		718
> lonewolf13		686



obviously old numbers -- dextermeth and lonewolf13 definitely didn't do much posting in the last month.


----------



## angeleyes

Hey Baooozs can you please run an up to date chart if you know how to? That chart is pretty damn old like Harma is showing up as Kaywholed there. I'm not sure how to do it myself is all


Edit: holy shit like half that list has changed; fucking laugh is on there


----------



## pharmakos

i've gotta say, btw -- some of the loungers in this thread are being straight up rude and obstinate.  i hope i am not coming off that way myself.  this is not the lounge we're talking in, guys.


----------



## pasha

it's 9 months old. if you look at all the stats before that it's pretty much the same crew. 

only admins can run forum stats.


----------



## pasha

thenightwatch said:


> i've gotta say, btw -- some of the loungers in this thread are being straight up rude and obstinate.  i hope i am not coming off that way myself.  this is not the lounge we're talking in, guys.



no, you're not. neither is max. every single other post, yes. does nothing towards finding a solution. 

max, it's easy to think there's an us vs them mentality, but really, i think it's a fair enough middle ground when the site has such exposure, is consistently looking for funds from reputable organizations, yet has a place where it's okay to say nigger and faggot. it's all about compromise.


----------



## pharmakos

baooozs said:


> it's 9 months old. if you look at all the stats before that it's pretty much the same crew.
> 
> only admins can run forum stats.



yeah the lounge has changed a lot in the last year.  there have been a LOT of newbies lately.


----------



## angeleyes

Ahhh okay I thought that might be the case, thanks anyway  but nah in all seriousness all the people who we're posting back then are all having some mad nostalgic feels cus that's nearly all changed compared to who's been posting between now and three months ago



Just saw your post there TNW I hope I'm not coming off as a dick either trying to be polite


----------



## xstayfadedx

thenightwatch said:


> i've gotta say, btw -- some of the loungers in this thread are being straight up rude and obstinate.  i hope i am not coming off that way myself.  this is not the lounge we're talking in, guys.



No, I am just being blunt and honest.  Like why do we need all this hinting at maps and no straightforward answer?  Is it that big of a deal to just tell us the truth without beating around the bush... apparently it is...


----------



## neversickanymore

*How does a well thought out and developed lounge hurt the lounge?*


----------



## Waffle Sock

Idk i don't even care. Can i JUST BE HIGH FOREVER? MORE DMT. MOre shrooms. More acid. gimme all..i consume all of them. I just want out of this dimension for the rest of my life. These alien women. Living fruits of desire. Walking around. The skins changing. The creature of sexual satisfaction. Tf is this thing? I don't even care. Consume. Fuck everything. Just more psyches more hallucinogens. Fuck this place. Dmt cidney gooms Mescaline. Fuck all this. Fuck you i don't care. Shit FUCK EXISTENC. JUSTEAT GOD'S PUSSY AND FUCK AND DIE WHO TF CARES. FUCK YOUR RULES


----------



## xstayfadedx

When people click the lounge make it say something about how you can opt in and how to do so.  I think that would be a lot better than simply having something tell you that you aren't allowed to be there.  Well this is if someome can code that, haha.


----------



## Max Power

neversickanymore said:


> You know you guys are so full of shit..


Cool.


> TL does not encourage participation.. it openly discouraged it with most people.   Its all about putting on a show.  If you give it time we will all be smearing our own excrement over ourselves to an audience that laps it up.  Most of you guys do not and have never owned a night club.   I think GM own a night club and i would love to hear his take.  You know what makes people want something harder than ever.. tell them they can't have it..


Only if you take it seriously. If you understand everyone is just busting each others balls, its fine. Only the people who complain get it worse and it's not just noobs who can get it either, the Lounge is equal opportunity. Lrn2Lounge and you'll be okay. Promise.


----------



## pharmakos

angeleyes said:


> Just saw your post there TNW I hope I'm not coming off as a dick either trying to be polite



you're good.  you've always been good imo



neversickanymore said:


> *How does a well thought out and developed lounge hurt the lounge?*



well, define "well thought out and developed."  because frankly this latest change doesn't seem very well thought out or developed.  both in an ideological sense and a technical sense.

since i started lounging i've wanted some stricter rules there.  i still feel that way.  the "no trolling in the photo threads" rule exists because of me.  disallowing the word "faggot" was a good move, too -- if only for greatly improving the lounge's vocabulary.  

many loungers have been saying that the people that want the lounge closed off are a minority -- but the flip side of that coin is that the loungers who want zero censorship are ALSO a minority.  they just happen to be a very, very vocal minority.

i think there is some middle ground here that can be reached if the lounge stays public but has stricter rules enforced within it.  i'm not saying go complete Care Bear with it -- i throw around insults myself.  but we should at least do away with the instantaneous ass-raping of newbies and the trolling in the photo threads.


----------



## kytnism

neversickanymore said:


> How does an open lounge benefit maps?
> 
> How does it benefit the rest of BL?
> 
> How does a well thought out and developed lounge hurt the lounge?
> 
> 
> 
> You know you guys are so full of shit.. TL does not encourage participation.. it openly discouraged it with most people.   Its all about putting on a show.  If you give it time we will all be smearing our own excrement over ourselves to an audience that laps it up.  Most of you guys do not and have never owned a night club.   I think GM own a night club and i would love to hear his take.  You know what makes people want something harder than ever.. tell them they can't have it..



i need no further convincing. youre a straight up fucking nutcase and should be removed of your senior staff title immediately.

...kytnism...


----------



## One Thousand Words

Max Power said:


> You want to raise awareness and encourage participation in a forum you just made invisible and "member-only". Think about that for a moment.
> 
> I do believe there is a "side" that is winning. Somewhere along the way, a small group of people decided to bitch and moan and tried to fix the Lounge when it wasn't broken. It started with censorship and slowly has been evolving in a direction that will eventually cause it's complete eradication. Sad.



I don't agree with Max power over many things but he is 100% correct. 



neversickanymore said:


> How does an open lounge benefit maps?
> 
> How does it benefit the rest of BL?
> 
> How does a well thought out and developed lounge hurt the lounge?


Do you want to know what the Lounge's biggest asset is?

HONESTY

While the rest of bullfight will tell you your bum doesn't look big in that dress, you aren't a loser for being addicted to research benzo's or that it was you parents fault that you failed university and can't find a job that doesn't drug test, The Lounge will tell you the truth. Yes, you do have a fat arse, you are a worthless junkie who has built up a tolerance and still live in your mother's basement with no future prospects because of your stupid decisions.

Sometimes people need to hear the truth, not be molly coddled and lied too. You can't handle the truth? Fuck off somewhere else. We have Gays, asians, jocks, hot sluts, basement virgins, at least one token black sex pest and a half breed kid who we all call each other friends. To complain that the Lounge is infantile or drags the rest of the forum down is ridiculous. 

The honest truth is we know who doesn't like us. We haze because that is how you gain our trust. You are the same kids who would need their parents to organise play dates with because they were boring or smelled funny. Now we are adults we still think you are weird cry babies. Ask any Lounge rat and they will admit to being picked on, but at some stage the greatest members shake it off and are accepted. It is no coincidence all the "Senior staff" have no history in the Lounge. You are losers who even in a  fantasy online world are rejected. I couldn't give two shits about MAPS and their pseudo science. You are all so desperate for drugs to be accepted into the mainstream because then you will be too. I hate to break it to you but you are the same worthless druggie scum as the rest of us, only at least we are happy.

I take illegal drugs because I don't give a fuck about rules or laws, so it's no surprise that I would take offence from a bunch of nanny's telling me what to do. I do what I like and as long as I'm not hurting any one else I don't give a fuck if you are offended.  Drugs are for getting high and having fun. Our great owners could suck the fun out of a clown's vagina.


----------



## pharmakos

Max Power said:


> If you understand everyone is just busting each others balls, its fine. Only the people who complain get it worse and it's not just noobs who can get it either, the Lounge is equal opportunity. Lrn2Lounge and you'll be okay. Promise.



gotta disagree with this idea max.  the people that don't understand that you're just joking are the ones that you give it to harder?  that mindset is exactly what got us here.  if you are indeed just joking then shouldn't you give it hard only to the people who understand that you're joking?


----------



## Max Power

neversickanymore said:


> *How does a well thought out and developed lounge hurt the lounge?*



Well posting in bold doesn't help anyone.  

The Lounge isn't about structure, well thought out posts about chivalry and horseback riding. It's where people go to fuck around and just shit post. And it's always been that way, while remaining open and public. It's not perfect, but this whole thing is a huge over reaction. It will hardly make the lounge become 'civilized'.


----------



## pharmakos

One Thousand Words said:


> Do you want to know what the Lounge's biggest asset is?
> 
> HONESTY
> 
> While the rest of bullfight will tell you your bum doesn't look big in that dress, you aren't a loser for being addicted to research benzo's or that it was you parents fault that you failed university and can't find a job that doesn't drug test, The Lounge will tell you the truth. Yes, you do have a fat arse, you are a worthless junkie who has built up a tolerance and still live in your mother's basement with no future prospects because of your stupid decisions.
> 
> Sometimes people need to hear the truth, not be molly coddled and lied too. You can't handle the truth? Fuck off somewhere else. We have Gays, asians, jocks, hot sluts, basement virgins, at least one token black sex pest and a half breed kid who we all call each other friends. To complain that the Lounge is infantile or drags the rest of the forum down is ridiculous.



i mostly agree with all this, and it is a good point.  The Lounge helped me deal with my suicidal tendencies better than The Dark Side ever would have.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

I'm just posting from this point and the OP<

But, im glad. I think it was very irresponsible for a Harm Reduction website to suggest starting viewing the lounge. Imagine you're a teenage girl with noone she feels she can trust and just experimented with MDMA.

Or you're a retired woman trying to accept the fact that she has three months until she dies from cancer.

The lounge is fun sometimes, but having less controversial content to morally take responsibility for will probably increase donations and investors in Bluelight.


----------



## neversickanymore

kytnism said:


> i need no further convincing. youre a straight up fucking nutcase and should be removed of your senior staff title immediately.
> 
> ...kytnism...



If your going to continue to post brazen insane personal attacks against me the please load up a thread around this in Tl. This is not the place for this.  There are now quite a few people voicing intelligent and heart felt takes around this issue..  step up or step out...

I verry sorry to the rest as my opinions and posts will come out one to one as im on mobile.


----------



## Max Power

thenightwatch said:


> gotta disagree with this idea max.  the people that don't understand that you're just joking are the ones that you give it to harder?  that mindset is exactly what got us here.  if you are indeed just joking then shouldn't you give it hard only to the people who understand that you're joking?



I haven't been part of that kinda stuff, just seen a few noobs get hassled. Some leave and others stay and the world keeps spinning. These are isolated cases, anyway, from what I've noted. The ones that do get shit aren't innocent, often they're trolls themselves.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

Regardless of everything, the issue is having the joining information suggest you start and watch the Lounge. 

That is irresponsible and anyone would be kidding themselves to try and justify that. 

I've been banned before for having fun and rapping in there, but that still doesn't mean I don't think it should have harsher warnings or keep sensitive people from accidentally seeing it.


----------



## Crashing

thenightwatch said:


> disallowing the word "faggot" was a good move, too -- if only for greatly improving the lounge's vocabulary.






Is there a list of allowable words nailed to a post at the front gates?


----------



## xstayfadedx

thenightwatch said:


> i mostly agree with all this, and it is a good point.  The Lounge helped me deal with my suicidal tendencies better than The Dark Side ever would have.



I agree.  I do enjoy TDS though sometimes and there are some good people (and really good people at that) in there.  However, being coddled never saved me and never will.  And that's why I respect the truth and nothing less.  Also it's good to be able to laugh... it's so good.  I was already hardcore depressed and the lounge was a place that actually made me forget that.  Sounds cheesy, but it's true.  We all deal with things differently.  It's so funny how bl wants to censor a sub-forum to the point of it being hidden, yet, I thought we were the type of people in society who are against that kind of shit.

P.S. I have nothing against neversick, but just don't share the same viewpoint on this issue.  We have had some good talks before and neversick has lended me an ear on a few things


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

^not everyone has the same attachment styles. Its important to be sensitive of this. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attachment_theory


----------



## xstayfadedx

ParappaTheRapper said:


> ^not everyone has the same attachment styles. Its important to be sensitive of this.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Attachment_theory



Don't start trying to throw in this shit as your reasoning.  Also one of my majors is psychology... I don't need some noob posting wikipedia links to me to explain a subject that I already know about... also wikipedia is horrible.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Max Power said:


> What happens to an invisible forum that requires approval to join? The influx of new users stagnates.



I've been using internet forums for years, and most of the sites I use for content come from places I've been lurking in without any posts. I do think that some threads/users in The Lounge provide content for hundreds of users that aren't affiliated with BL's harm-reduction focus. That's what the focus forums are for. Bodybuilding.com has their own agenda, but also sprouted numerous internet memes that originated from their sub-social forums. Keeping The Lounge available to the public is a favor to those who use it for everything that makes internet culture what it is.  The natural order of internet forums dynamically changes over time as the ebb and flow of users brings new content and newer ways of thinking. Restriction of free access to The Lounge is bullshit to those who benefit the most from it; i'm looking for convincing responses to why this was implemented with present examples of why this will benefit Bluelight and it's users, and not a prophesying of what will happen in the future for the good of all bluelighters.


----------



## pasha

tnw,

the idea is not to have 0 censorship, but less censorship and more room for moderators to use their discretion based on context and everything else that comes along with using language that may look volatile to an outside viewer. that doesn't mean faggot is allowed, or nigger, or any of that. it just means that context and those responsible for moderating the lounge have a huge hand in how things play out. as an extra bonus, if someone is being a problem in just the lounge, they can be unsubscribed. most of the time moderators know those who are being too pushy and those who aren't, but are sometimes accused of double standards because context is completely dismissed.

your other queries, especially the excessive chatter in the game thread and the picture threads definitely need to be looked into and i will raise this issue in the lounge modthread once we get these technical problems out of the way.


----------



## harmacologist

baooozs said:


> if you look at the top 20-30 lounge posters 90%+ of those names have always been familiar.
> 
> it's about finding a solution that suits everybody.



Yes the lounge does have a small group of core contributors (like most subforums, a large percent of content comes from a minority of users, most of the focus forums have a few users who answer all the n00b questions).  Any that core group is obscured by the fact that many regular users have alts.

secondly.... why was there no consultation with the users of the lounge?  why don't "the people in charge" give a shit about a solution that suits the community?


----------



## harmacologist

neversickanymore and bazooozs seem to be the principal defenders of this change.  yet neither are Lounge Mods.

lol


----------



## One Thousand Words

Then why have a subscription? It sounds like the best solution is forum based bans. You cause trouble in CE&P? You can't post there, too immature for SLR, ban them. Closing out our members because you need to protect them is exactly the same shit that Dictators say to justify their meddling in people's affairs.

We are fucking adults (well we should be, any one underage should be told to leave, that would be HR) and none of us need complete strangers cutting us off "for our own good"

Can't any of you wankers see the hypocrisy in fighting for the freedom to use drugs as and when you like then telling people they can't join the lounge?


----------



## pharmakos

blue_phlame makes a good point about lurkers -- i know of several people who really, really enjoy the lounge but never post in it.  this sort of kills that aspect for them.

and baooozs, i do see how this change would help the lounge staff to have more autonomy over what happens in their own subforum.  in many ways, this change benefits CURRENT loungers.  however, it really hurts the future of The Lounge.  but this is just a reiterated point -- i'm pretty sure you've understood that point when others have made it earlier in this thread.

also, one of the complaints people have had about the lounge is that the lounge is very clique-y.  this change makes the lounge more clique-y than every before.... and that is no good imo.


----------



## harmacologist

neversickanymore said:


> How does an open lounge benefit maps?
> 
> How does it benefit the rest of BL?
> 
> How does a well thought out and developed lounge hurt the lounge?



How does a closed lounge benefit maps?  Does BL shitting on BL people make them like MAPS?  

There are numerous people that have spoken about the personal benefit to their lives in this thread.  Are you just going to ignore them all?

This plan was not well thought out, and was not well implemented.


----------



## pasha

harmacologist said:


> neversickanymore and bazooozs seem to be the principal defenders of this change.  yet neither are Lounge Mods.
> 
> lol



i'm a lounge senior moderator. and i don't engage those who are incapable of civil discourse. if we were in the lounge, i would have no problem ripping you a new one


----------



## Crashing

What if we are using the word like this.

I carried a couple faggots out to the road, it's brush collection day in Pleasantville.

I always feel the need to light up a faggot after a few drinks. 

Sometimes in school, people would call me a faggot and it hurt my feelings. 


I think maybe you're trying to ban a contextual thing? But how is that possible? I've rarely used the word faggot to describe a homosexual, i generally think of it as defining someone who is an asshole.  "He's a faggot and sucks". That's not say he is gay and sucks dick, but by sucks i mean that he sucks as in stinks. But that's not to say they smell bad. It's not a gay person that smells bad. Stinks as in, rotten or no good, not that they have spoiled but that they're just unpleasant. 

Can we really let emotions lead us to irrational solutions?


----------



## atara

So The Lounge is now Helldump2000?



> Has it been implemented yet ? My request hasn't been approved yet but I can still see The Lounge...



I think all the mods can. I can see it and I haven't requested anything.


----------



## angeleyes

Helldump2015 m8 get with the times ayyy lmao 


Oh yeah nooooo fucking shit; guess this is The Lounge 2015!! 


With a new edgy look aye lol


----------



## harmacologist

baooozs said:


> i'm a lounge senior moderator. and i don't engage those who are incapable of civil discourse. if we were in the lounge, i would have no problem ripping you a new one


So what exactly contribution did you have to this change?  And if you are a lounge mod, why didn't you ever do anything to contribute to the lounge before just fucking it.

I am entirely capable of civil discourse, just as I am capable of taking BL off the internet.

Oh you could rip me one in the lounge, im so afraid.  

Refute my arguments then.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

thenightwatch said:


> i mostly agree with all this, and it is a good point.  The Lounge helped me deal with my suicidal tendencies better than The Dark Side ever would have.



I'm backing this claim up myself with the years of community babel i've read in The Lounge, if it wasn't for what I shared in there many of my opinions would have fallen on deaf ears in any other forum of the same caliber.


----------



## One Thousand Words

baooozs said:


> i'm a lounge senior moderator. and i don't engage those who are incapable of civil discourse. if we were in the lounge, i would have no problem ripping you a new one



And the fact that no one in the Lounge knows this only highlights how little you contribute. Being a teacher in the school yard doesn't make you one of the cool kids


----------



## One Thousand Words

angeleyes said:


> Helldump2015 m8 get with the times ayyy lmao
> 
> 
> Oh yeah nooooo fucking shit; guess this is The Lounge 2015!!
> 
> 
> With a new edgy look aye lol


Perhaps you could sticky a thread in New Member introductions inviting every noob to apply?

Is there still going to be a 50 post limit? Seems pretty useless if you can be chucked in and out on a moderators whim.


----------



## neversickanymore

Crashing said:


> What if we are using the word like this.
> 
> I carried a couple faggots out to the road, it's brush collection day in Pleasantville.
> 
> I always feel the need to light up a faggot after a few drinks.
> 
> Sometimes in school, people would call me a faggot and it hurt my feelings.
> 
> 
> I think maybe you're trying to ban a contextual thing? But how is that possible? I've rarely used the word faggot to describe a homosexual, i generally think of it as defining someone who is an asshole.  "He's a faggot and sucks". That's not say he is gay and sucks dick, but by sucks i mean that he sucks as in stinks. But that's not to say they smell bad. It's not a gay person that smells bad. Stinks as in, rotten or no good, not that they have spoiled but that they're just unpleasant.
> 
> Can we really let emotions lead us to irrational solutions?



A major positive point presented was to give moderators full control over circumstances. 

This threads an great exploration..


----------



## harmacologist

Blue_Phlame said:


> I'm backing this claim up myself with the years of community babel i've read in The Lounge, if it wasn't for what I shared in there many of my opinions would have fallen on deaf ears in any other forum of the same caliber.


shut up.  the lounge makes people murders and rapists.  anyone that posts on the lounge regularly probably has raped a 6 year old this week.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

xstayfadedx said:


> Don't start trying to throw in this shit as your reasoning.  Also one of my majors is psychology... I don't need some noob posting wikipedia links to me to explain a subject that I already know about... also wikipedia is horrible.



Lol. I've heard statistics that women are overpowering the major currently. 

Anyway I'm just responding to what you said over in the "Support" forum about investors' moral standpoints.


----------



## pasha

thenightwatch said:


> blue_phlame makes a good point about lurkers -- i know of several people who really, really enjoy the lounge but never post in it.  this sort of kills that aspect for them.
> 
> and baooozs, i do see how this change would help the lounge staff to have more autonomy over what happens in their own subforum.  in many ways, this change benefits CURRENT loungers.  however, it really hurts the future of The Lounge.  but this is just a reiterated point -- i'm pretty sure you've understood that point when others have made it earlier in this thread.
> 
> also, one of the complaints people have had about the lounge is that the lounge is very clique-y.  this change makes the lounge more clique-y than every before.... and that is no good imo.



the lounge is a big comedy club. i think it will always be clique-y. a certain style of comedy either suits you, or it doesn't. i think it always be this way. this is why we don't all agree on which comedy shows are funny. 

as for the future of the lounge, that's really yet to be seen but i don't think it will be that harmful. i'd predict that the majority of those who participate in the lounge currently joined bluelight for a reason other than that. i for one, didn't really pay attention to the lounge. then i started overseeing it and because i had to read many of the threads, i began to find it enjoyable for my own reasons. it's very unusual for someone to join bluelight strictly to lurk the lounge and stay that way. i maybe wrong. i look at the roster of people that are active in the lounge daily and like i said, it's almost always the same people. 

also, because it's private you never know. it might bring about a certain aura of people wanting to join the cool kids table. it can have the opposite effect but i don't predict that to be the case. like i said to max, we'll also raise this amongst staff and try to find a way to make people aware of our exclusive comedy club. we should really revisit this to see if traffic drops in say, 1,2,3 months time and then make an assessment on whether or not we need to seriously start considering finding ways to boost traffic. 

stayfaded, the lounge doesn't bring much traffic to the site. it could have easily been scrapped along time ago and i don't think it would have made much of a difference. everyone is trying to find a solution on staff. if you take a sample from staff and compare it to a sample of overall bluelight members vs a sample of human beings irl you'd find that opinions differ in all cases. some will be strongly for, some will be strongly against, some will think this, some will think that. one thing that isn't happening, is getting rid of the lounge or neglecting it and letting it die a slow death. whether you believe that or not is up to you.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

^so you're saying the move is to *increase* traffic to the lounge?


I assumed this was to protect sensitive users from accidentally being exposed to things that are the antithesis of Harm Reduction imo.


----------



## One Thousand Words

harmacologist said:


> shut up.  the lounge makes people murders and rapists.  anyone that posts on the lounge regularly probably has raped a 6 year old this week.



Fuck I've only fingered three this week.


----------



## pasha

harmacologist said:


> So what exactly contribution did you have to this change?  And if you are a lounge mod, why didn't you ever do anything to contribute to the lounge before just fucking it.



you read the senior staff forums. you tell me.


----------



## harmacologist

baooozs said:


> i'd predict that the majority of those who participate in the lounge currently joined bluelight for a reason other than that.


You can't predict things that happened in the past.  

Your inability to reason and communicate is disturbing.


----------



## kytnism

baooozs said:


> i'm a lounge senior moderator. and i don't engage those who are incapable of civil discourse. if we were in the lounge, i would have no problem ripping you a new one



both baooozs and foreigner have been extremely civil and helpful in this matter.

...kytnism...


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

I'm really surprised that Bluelight staff feels that people under passive-inducing medications and psychoactives would respond competitively as far as numbers and trends go....


----------



## harmacologist

baooozs said:


> you read the senior staff forums. you tell me.


Yeah I read your forums because I am a naturally curious person and YOU FUCKING LET ME BY FUCKING UP THE PERMISSIONS!

I also wont divulge what I read/saw, beyond the proof I sent to staff.


----------



## subotai

oo I definitely called this happening a while ago

im going to do the same thing I was going to do tomorrow regardless of your vbulletin setup

slater


----------



## One Thousand Words

baooozs said:


> the lounge is a big comedy club. i think it will always be clique-y. a certain style of comedy either suits you, or it doesn't. i think it always be this way. this is why we don't all agree on which comedy shows are funny.
> 
> as for the future of the lounge, that's really yet to be seen but i don't think it will be that harmful. i'd predict that the majority of those who participate in the lounge currently joined bluelight for a reason other than that. i for one, didn't really pay attention to the lounge. then i started overseeing it and because i had to read many of the threads, i began to find it enjoyable for my own reasons. it's very unusual for someone to join bluelight strictly to lurk the lounge and stay that way. i maybe wrong. i look at the roster of people that are active in the lounge daily and like i said, it's almost always the same people.
> 
> also, because it's private you never know. it might bring about a certain aura of people wanting to join the cool kids table. it can have the opposite effect but i don't predict that to be the case. like i said to max, we'll also raise this amongst staff and try to find a way to make people aware of our exclusive comedy club. we should really revisit this to see if traffic drops in say, 1,2,3 months time and then make an assessment on whether or not we need to seriously start considering finding ways to boost traffic.
> 
> stayfaded, the lounge doesn't bring much traffic to the site. it could have easily been scrapped along time ago and i don't think it would have made much of a difference. everyone is trying to find a solution on staff. if you take a sample from staff and compare it to a sample of overall bluelight members vs a sample of human beings irl you'd find that opinions differ in all cases. some will be strongly for, some will be strongly against, some will think this, some will think that. one thing that isn't happening, is getting rid of the lounge or neglecting it and letting it die a slow death. whether you believe that or not is up to you.



Do you know the people the lounge does attract? Hard workers, with their shit together who like doing drugs. These may be the minority in a sea of useless junkies who wish they hadn't fucked up their lives, but I would take a single WAAO, chicken scratch, alasdair, lysis or papa over 100 addicts who can no longer find a vein.

Like it or not there are more positive role models in the Lounge that perhaps the rest of Bluelight put together


----------



## Smoky

Good point nightwatch,  and others - especially about benefiting current loungers, but potentially harming a future lounge - unless there is an agenda to minimize the lounge until it becomes exhausted. doubt it tho.
Then again, it might become more fascinating as it's a hidden group now (sub forum), and could potentially expand.
I don't have an attachment either way, I'm just interested as I used to facilitate groups.. hence the Johari Window I posted earlier about having consistent entering and exiting happening in group sub-forums to survive, which is demonstrated in communities in real life for social integration and growth. 

4 questions comes to mind for maintenance moving forward. 1) what's best for the individual? 2) for the staff? 3) for the subforum? 4) for the site (BL)?

There will never be a perfect balance, but it is helpful to try changes at times. If change doesn't work … there is always option to go back to previous open format


----------



## subotai

I'm not going to huff and puff about it to be honest. If you dont want the things I have to say to be associated with the website than I just wont say anything. Im not trying to use this as leverage or anything because the staff will just invariably respond with indifference so that is pretty much where it stands. Im not going to be shunned to some hidden speakeasy, ill just leave. I've cut ties with people over less


----------



## One Thousand Words

Want to join a Brony forum with me shim?


----------



## zzz101

it is pretty obv that having TL public would increase traffic and=more bl members
increase information for harm reduction? i think would result in that. It's a very tough field to begin with, and we are only using our PCs

source; i _maybe_ would have not joined bl without lurking TL. I found TL interesting, because there is something of everything in there. Plus there is actually HR in TL, i don't want to get into detail in this thread, and there was HR for me anyway.


that list is pretty old
online Wikipedia can be very unreliable and is not even considered a source for real uni projects


----------



## One Thousand Words

Teabag Johnny said:


> We all know _The Lounge _is now a place for VIP's. You better be popular or have connections with a few of the moderators.
> 
> I know I'm not going to make the cut, and I've never sent a request. After all, it would be a waste of time.
> 
> What about the rejects! Shouldn't we have a place of our own?
> 
> Right now, I proposing the idea of a new forum for us who didn't make the cut!



Well here is at least one member who doesn't think a secret club is cool


----------



## garbagegutz

crikey - sounds like the softcocks have taken over.  I came for the forums and stayed for the Lounge - adds a lighter touch to the usual druggy depression shit.  Have sent a request thru - but given I am a avid lurker (maybe 4 posts in 6 months?) rather than an avid poster - will be interested to see what the criteria these gatekeepers will apply to access ...


----------



## One Thousand Words

Post reported for insulting those with serious erectile disfunction!!


----------



## Smoky

lmao
Teabag Johnny ^


----------



## Waffle Sock

Fucking <snip>. Just kill me. I fuckin hate this <snip>shit. Fuckin <snip> i cannot carrot.


----------



## pasha

garbagegutz said:


> crikey - sounds like the softcocks have taken over.  I came for the forums and stayed for the Lounge - adds a lighter touch to the usual druggy depression shit.  Have sent a request thru - but given I am a avid lurker (maybe 4 posts in 6 months?) rather than an avid poster - will be interested to see what the criteria these gatekeepers will apply to access ...



you won't have problems. the opt in or subscription is _mostly_ a viewer discretion is advised type of thing. that if you opt in, you have therefore agreed to participate in the lounge and view its contents. 

read here for more information. of course, since this is a beta, as it goes along the quirks will be ironed out through trial and error. it takes time to get things working as best as possible but the only way to find a solution is to try.


----------



## xstayfadedx

↑hey can you approve our posts, kkthanks bai


----------



## Waffle Sock

Can someone approve my post in the 'what are you doing now' tl thread? I am trying to have my artwork critiqued . . Either that or shoot me in the fuckin head. Thanks

Edit: It is done. Yet, I cannot carrot ffs


----------



## pasha

i am approving every post as it comes up.


----------



## Bella_Luvs_Blues

Can you please approve my request when you get a minute..I have been gone for a while and just noticed some changes

Thanks

xoxoxo
Bella


----------



## Waffle Sock

Requesting approval for post in 'what are you doing atm' tl thread. 
Thanks


----------



## garbagegutz

baooozs said:


> you won't have problems. the opt in or subscription is _mostly_ a viewer discretion is advised type of thing. that if you opt in, you have therefore agreed to participate in the lounge and view its contents.
> 
> read here for more information. of course, since this is a beta, as it goes along the quirks will be ironed out through trial and error. it takes time to get things working as best as possible but the only way to find a solution is to try.



thanks dood - so how do i know when i get access to the yellow brick road ?  does i get a hidden link sent to me?  does I have to toss a coin into the trevi fountain?


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

You know what's interesting, every "lounge" thread I have posted in has dissapeared from my "subscribed threads" section automatically without me touching it.

I also can still see the "Lounge" forum on my screen, but not the "Festivus" thread.


----------



## Corazon

Can someone approve permission for me to take a piss? 
I'm doing the peepee dance here.


----------



## One Thousand Words

No, hold it in soldier


----------



## altitudes

are they still having to approve our posts in TL?


----------



## altitudes

neversickanymore said:


> *How does a well thought out and developed lounge hurt the lounge?*



you sound like an imperialist rationalizing the destabilization of a foreign country "for its own good"

TL has neither oil nor nukes, we didn't hack sony, and we didn't try to kill your father, so leave us alone ese


----------



## phr

Hi guys, Roger Goodell here for a very important message.

I would just like to make sure that foreigner is not held accountable for this mess. Especially the disaster of letting the likes of 9mmCensor have access to all of the staff forums, which include admin contact information, site financials, accounts, etc. He made a mistake while he was clearly busy not testing permissions for the new Lounge Rat usergroup. It happens, just like the time I forgot that I viewed the Ray Rice elevator video. What a left hook!

So again, no wrist slapping, no forced retirements, no demotions. Matter of fact, he's due for a promotion!

P.S.: Someone wake up papa to approve posts in TL.

P.P.S.: Lounge harder.

P.P.P.S.: Admit you guys fucked up and make TL only accessible to BL'ers and above.

Sincerely,
Roger


----------



## Lysis

don't worry bb. Standard noob mistake. I like to test in production too.


----------



## zzz101




----------



## Lysis

Lol I like how this is beta but it's a prod environment. 

Next time I create a bug, I'm gonna lol at my boss, tell him to cry more and tell him it's beta duh!


----------



## pasha

hi lysis. i missed you.


----------



## harmacologist

Lysis said:


> Lol I like how this is beta but it's a prod environment.
> 
> Next time I create a bug, I'm gonna lol at my boss, tell him to cry more and tell him it's beta duh!


lol

"It's a feature, not a bug"

Classic MS.


----------



## zzz101

Lol
it just felt awkward, like being left alone in the room with your friends GF while she is naked in bed - while you wish your friend would hurry the fuck back  :S


----------



## harmacologist

Lets fill in the blanks here....

When _____ (list of people) decided to change the lounge we informed ________(list of mods, admins, crew, userbase).

We though that making the lounge private and requiring approval for all posts would be better for everyone because it was a change requested by _______.

We have listened to the community and understand that the top three concerns are _____, _____, and ______.  

We will _______ to correct the issue we caused, and __________ in the future to maintain TL as a part of BL.


----------



## Lysis

I just want to know if my whore application was approved but I'm on mobile and that means no soup for me. 

Maybe applications need approval before they are sent to the mod queue. If you put lots of approval steps between posts, it will be better for maps.


----------



## altitudes

it kind of sucks right now anyway because posts still need approval, one by fucking one

at least an hour wait time


----------



## JackiePeyton

mine are going thru quick
like a microwave dinner

Lysis, I am a nurse, I can deem you a whore


----------



## Lysis

That's what I figured. I'm in dragon age last boss and have nothing to do on New Years. I guess posting on bl is out. 

Prolly go to a strip club with boys and do drugs. If I od please add me to the glorious harm reduction trophy list.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Are there holiday penalty rates for lap dances?


----------



## Lysis

The strip club they want me to go to has midget wrestling. It's in the ghetto but so much win with midget wrestling on new years.


----------



## JackiePeyton

They should have strip clubs that feature dancers over 40. Prices would be way low. The economy and all, gotta do what you gotta do and everyone has to make a living.


----------



## One Thousand Words

That's called leaving work drinks and going back to your fat wife full of piss and vinegar ready for your monthly fuck night.


----------



## harmacologist

JackiePeyton said:


> They should have strip clubs that feature dancers over 40. Prices would be way low. The economy and all, gotta do what you gotta do and everyone has to make a living.


do not want.


----------



## Corazon

Lysis said:


> The strip club they want me to go to has midget wrestling. It's in the ghetto but so much win with midget wrestling on new years.


They should make that strip club a secret underground strip club, and make the midgets ask permission each time they are about to do a wrestling move.


----------



## One Thousand Words

They will probably forget to install a bar because it is in beta though


----------



## Lysis

Need approval to park, open the door and put a dollar bill in the strippers thong. 

I wonder if Bluelight or strip clubs have more whores with daddy issues.


----------



## Max Power

baooozs said:


> also, because it's private you never know. it might bring about a certain aura of people wanting to join the cool kids table. it can have the opposite effect but i don't predict that to be the case. like i said to max, we'll also raise this amongst staff and try to find a way to make people aware of our exclusive comedy club. we should really revisit this to see if traffic drops in say, 1,2,3 months time and then make an assessment on whether or not we need to seriously start considering finding ways to boost traffic.


So the same couple of senior staff that essentially 'banished' the Lounge are going to be the same ones looking to eagerly promote it later on? Right.

Since we're in the business of making predictions here, what will inevitably happen is no one will know the Lounge exists and it will become a ghost town. Then promoting it will be put on the 'to do' list and continually put on the backburner until its finally gone altogether.


> the lounge doesn't bring much traffic to the site. it could have easily been scrapped along time ago and i don't think it would have made much of a difference.


The Lounge has over a million posts, that's more than DOUBLE the next busiest forum. And you're saying it doesn't have traffic or that removing it wouldn't make a difference?


> everyone is trying to find a solution on staff.


A solution to what problem exactly?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Surely the best solution is to reverse this farce


----------



## Max Power

One Thousand Words said:


> Surely the best solution is to reverse this farce



Some people's pride won't allow them to admit they've made a mistake.


----------



## Lysis

Rolling back is not a part of beta. We must push forward and test in production.


----------



## harmacologist

One Thousand Words said:


> Surely the best solution is to reverse this farce


meh.  fuck it, let them kill the lounge.


----------



## zzz101

Lysis said:


> Rolling back is not a part of beta. We must push forward and test in production.



L0L

and Windows 8.1 will now be mandatory to view TL, fyp


*NSFW*: 



For Your Pleasure


----------



## One Thousand Words

Max Power said:


> Some people's pride won't allow them to admit they've made a mistake.



What if we promise not to laugh and tease them.

In all seriousness how long do we wait for them to fix things? A couple days? A week?


----------



## harmacologist

One Thousand Words said:


> What if we promise not to laugh and tease them.
> 
> In all seriousness how long do we wait for them to fix things? A couple days? A week?


they are gonna wait until we go away


----------



## zzz101

we are going to w8 until it comes back


----------



## Lysis

harmacologist said:


> they are gonna wait until we go away



1000 posts and thread will be deleted and wiped like waao's support thread. That thread made them so mad they deleted references to it haha. He prolly got infracted and that makes me rofl.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Really who the fuck cares. Find another place to meet or go or whatever
Psych forums are fun

is this causing you depression?
Take the test
depression test

Anxiety?

Anxiety test
quick version anxiety test

Are you grieving over it? If so there should be grief counselors on staff
Grief quiz

chat rooms


----------



## One Thousand Words

I care because every new poster is a chance to dilute shit posters like you nurse


----------



## Lysis

Now would be a better time for rico's redlight forum.


----------



## We are all ONE

Lysis said:


> 1000 posts and thread will be deleted and wiped like waao's support thread. That thread made them so mad they deleted references to it haha. He prolly got infracted and that makes me rofl.



Actually Im working w Foreigner, ali , and bozo
Hooked them up w a sweet developer
And we agreed for me to a spot on staff in return for not posting in the lounge anymore and contributing my talents to other forums
www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/744618-Does-anyone-else-fingerblast-their-asshole-when-they-jack-off


----------



## altitudes

lounge got trolled hard, imo


----------



## JackiePeyton

One Thousand Words said:


> I care because every new poster is a chance to dilute shit posters like you nurse



Suck my dick. This is just like Obama care when it rolled out. Not so sure it is working so well still

And to think I admired your parenting. Then I saw your nose-how do you see where you are going? DO the kids help guide you?


----------



## Lysis

I have helped in slr thread.


----------



## Corazon

mods want to be all 'above' the hazing rituals everyone else must endure in order to become a lounge rat


----------



## Lysis

Droppers is 7 hours from Miami. I'm preparing my anus.


----------



## Max Power

Lysis said:


> Droppers is 7 hours from Miami. I'm preparing my anus.



You go, girl.


----------



## altitudes

lucky droppers


----------



## Lysis

Droppers is gonna be surrounded by fellows when he gets to his location lol


----------



## pasha




----------



## ihearthemoose

Lysis said:


> Need approval to park, open the door and put a dollar bill in the strippers thong.
> 
> I wonder if Bluelight or strip clubs have more whores with daddy issues.




Probably pretty damn close


----------



## harmacologist

baooozs said:


>


Kwalitee posting.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Is post approval still in effect?


----------



## altitudes

Yeah, some are getting through quick but I posted something for you in the gift thread hours ago and it's still not approved.


----------



## Waffle Sock

About to go check it out


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Lysis said:


> That's what I figured. I'm in dragon age last boss and have nothing to do on New Years. I guess posting on bl is out.
> 
> Prolly go to a strip club with boys and do drugs. If I od please add me to the glorious harm reduction trophy list.



Im working on NYE. Not till l8, but I'll prob come home and take pills. AFter. Done with going all out for NYE. There chilled house party I might consider though on the def maybe.


----------



## altitudes

Waffle Sock said:


> About to go check it out




Since it's not gonna show up in TL for a while, I'll leave it here.







*NSFW*: 




Thought you might like this one if you have the time to watch it. Complete with inter-racial implications and dystopian deprecation.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

zzz101 said:


> L0L
> 
> and Windows 8.1 will now be mandatory to view TL, fyp
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> For Your Pleasure



That would be phenomenal, esp if the admn insists it's a good idea like this.


----------



## Waffle Sock

altitudes said:


> Since it's not gonna show up in TL for a while, I'll leave it here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you might like this one if you have the time to watch it. Complete with inter-racial implications and dystopian deprecation.


I just watched 1/6 of it. Surprisingly captivating. Gonna watch the test throughout the day. "The hottest girls in the nastiest situations".. hah so cliche


----------



## Lysis

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Im working on NYE. Not till l8, but I'll prob come home and take pills. AFter. Done with going all out for NYE. There chilled house party I might consider though on the def maybe.



They will probably let us go home early on NYE. I'm thinking about asking for Friday off. 4 day weekend w00t


----------



## pharmakos

are you talking to yourself now, nurse?

see what these new rules have done to our posters?  they've gone insane!


----------



## Lysis

JackiePeyton said:


> Hey tell "nursey" to turn her phone on i



well, my PMs are filled again. lol So, I'll answer you here since there isn't a ttys thread anymore. No one has your IP. Admins can't even figure out how to stop post approval on vBulletin, so I doubt they can do anything with an IP anyway.

ETA: I'd do it just to challenge you to even come close to my IP and/or host.


----------



## harmacologist

i wish someone coool would pm me their number so i could txt dick pics and be cool


----------



## Lysis

harmacologist said:


> i wish someone coool would pm me their number so i could txt dick pics and be cool



Think of the pussy potential from girls slutting around with random bluelighters.


----------



## harmacologist

Some sluts already gave me digits


----------



## coelophysis

^ Lol @ getting banned by someone for a mistake THEY made.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Laika said:


> ^ Lol @ getting banned by someone for a mistake THEY made.



That's kinda what I thought about the whole thing


----------



## One Thousand Words

Should post them on the bluelight facebook page


----------



## Lysis

Fake facebook profile, upload them and send to BLers on facebook. CS and harma aren't the only ones who got them. 

Call it harm reduction and preface your posts with "no offense but" and it's ok.


----------



## harmacologist

Lysis said:


> CS and harma aren't the only ones who got them.


I didn't get shit.

I poked around like a curious 2600 member.

I didn't wget anything.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

dont see usergroup settings.. and this is fucking stupid


----------



## Lysis

You know for 1 CS who said he got pics, like 40 other people clicked download and said nothing. Lol


----------



## harmacologist

ChemicalSmiles said:


> dont see usergroup settings.. and this is fucking stupid


cant say fuck.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Lysis said:


> Fake facebook profile, upload them and send to BLers on facebook. CS and harma aren't the only ones who got them.
> 
> Call it harm reduction and preface your posts with "no offense but" and it's ok.



wtf are u talking about


----------



## Lysis

ChemicalSmiles said:


> dont see usergroup settings.. and this is fucking stupid



It's not user group settings. I'm on my phone so I can't check, but it's something like group settings or private group settings.  Something like that. In the left navigation panel in settings.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

about time to hang it up for good i guess


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

requested this stupid fucking shit.. this is the worst move BL has made.. ever.

thankfully still meeting all the cool bl'ers.... with barely posting here.. so thats all that matters


----------



## Lysis

ChemicalSmiles said:


> wtf are u talking about



Bluelight staff forum got Jennifer Lawrenced and soon we shall have leaked staff nudies.


----------



## neversickanymore

Lysis said:


> Bluelight staff forum got Jennifer Lawrenced and soon we shall have leaked staff nudies.



Pretty sure that descion would recieve an automatic lifetime ban.


----------



## harmacologist

B&s are jokes and u can't prove shit


----------



## Lysis

neversickanymore said:


> Pretty sure that descion would recieve an automatic lifetime ban.



You realize that multiple people had access and not just CS? You can't prove who posted them in some random internets.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

ChemicalSmiles said:


> requested this stupid fucking shit.. this is the worst move BL has made.. ever.
> 
> thankfully still meeting all the cool bl'ers.... with barely posting here.. so thats all that matters



I dont think its very stupid. Maybe things like The Venus Project will want to work with Bluelight now.
Keep in mind this is a harm reduction website first, and not your playground.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

Bluelight is apparently proud of helping create the "Neurons to Nirvana" documentary. The shits entertaining and trendy and new, no curse words. No gross memes. So again, harm reduction or Cuddle Puddles have zero to do with using the "lounge", which could foster conversation, as a playground.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

If anything it could be used to run longitudinal studies on drugs and retardations in maturity due to poor coping skills.

If youve ever been on a harm reduction website telling someone "learn how to interwebz" your emotional baggage probably fuels your post count.


----------



## garbagegutz

well if the aim was to make this thread more entertaining then the lounge we are on track!!!  ps - more nudie pics would help too


----------



## Waffle Sock

Chicken Scratch got temp banvilled. For what - speaking his mind? 
hopefully I don't get banned for this post


----------



## phr

Lysis said:


> You realize that multiple people had access and not just CS? You can't prove who posted them in some random internets.


I didn't check that thread, but they weren't exactly exciting when I was on staff.


----------



## alasdairm

Waffle Sock said:


> Chicken Scratch got temp banvilled. For what - speaking his mind?
> hopefully I don't get banned for this post


nobody else in this thread who's speaking their mind is banned. you're speaking your mind and you're not banned.

conclusion?

alasdair


----------



## bagochina

So this is what happens when BL sells out to ideas of grandeur?


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

lets not leave out ideas of reference. lololololoolol


----------



## Crashing

Can someone approve my rebuttal in this thread? 

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/threads/556393-Words-that-ANNOY-THE-FUCK-OUT-OF-YOU/page30

 That'd be neat.


----------



## bagochina

I think that would require the admins to take the dicks out of their mouths first.


----------



## Waffle Sock

I'm gonna go ahead and say it - this post approval thing fuckin sucks.


----------



## Crashing

You learn something new everyday, although i'm pretty sure i knew that yesterday.

I was warned about this place.


----------



## angeleyes

This place won't bite your dick off but if you're a Molly coddled sheltered child you're gonna have a great one learning what anal beads are, join the fun crashing


----------



## altitudes

ParappaTheRapper said:


> If anything it could be used to run longitudinal studies on drugs and retardations in maturity due to poor coping skills.
> 
> If youve ever been on a harm reduction website telling someone "learn how to interwebz" your emotional baggage probably fuels your post count.



You're cracking me up in the support forum man, 4/5 of the newest threads, modship denied


----------



## altitudes

lounge approval is bottlenecked again

surprised no one has changed their location to FREE THE LOUNGE, btw


----------



## GodandLove

Well, it looks like that's the final nail in the coffin. Bluelight has officially descended into such elusive depths of shit, that not even God himself can reach it, nor recover it, nor resuscitate it. 

*R.I.P 

Bluelight

1999-2014*












ChemicalSmiles said:


> about time to hang it up for good i guess....this is the worst move BL has made.. ever.



Quoted for truth

We had a good run. 

Don't take it too hard. It's just the circle of life, and times are always changing. I figure the rest of this website only has about 5 years left anyway...10 years max. 



Goodbye for now Bluelight, I've outgrown you.


----------



## Vaya

Lysis said:


> You realize that multiple people had access and not just CS? You can't prove who posted them in some random internets.



Edit: That's not entirely true.

~ Vaya


----------



## harmacologist

Vaya said:


> Edit: That's not entirely true.
> 
> ~ Vaya



Given the recent examples of the site staffs technical prowess, it totally is true.


----------



## altitudes

Lysis said:


> You realize that multiple people had access and not just CS? You can't prove who posted them in some random internets.


----------



## harmacologist

altitudes said:


>




its not hard to acquire ghost skills on the internet.


----------



## altitudes

harmacologist said:


> its not hard to acquire ghost skills on the internet.



I prefer calling Beetlejuice


----------



## harmacologist

http://www.wired.com/2014/06/be-anonymous-online/


----------



## altitudes

Ousting the leaker would most likely not be IP based, imo


----------



## Corazon

The real lounge is almost like a gang. 
You either get "beat in", or "sexed in". 

You have to withstand the hazing ritual, or post some hot nudes, or both. 

Apparently some of the moderators/staff got butthurt when they weren't given special admission/acceptance to the inner group. 
Also apparently some of the other mods/staff were too cowardly to say "hey, stop being butthurt over tl".

imo


----------



## Lysis

Vaya said:


> Edit: That's not entirely true.
> 
> ~ Vaya



lol, you can pinpoint it to a few people, but you cannot find out who posts it publicly on the Internet. Don't try to bs me. It is beyond your reach to pinpoint exactly who posted staff nudes on a random site.


----------



## Teabag Johnny

*Blue_Phlame *:D

For $50 a day, would you wear the same t-shirt every day? Let's say it was a white John Deere t-shirt with the green/yellow logo. You'd also have to smear a small dog poop stain on it (about the size of a quarter). 

There would be a direct deposit of $50 added to you checking account everyday. If you wore the shirt everyday for a year, you'd make $18,250. Would you do it 8)


----------



## CosmicG

How can I join guys where is the request button?


----------



## tackyspiral

But for reals what if they don't let me in I am gonna miss tl


----------



## CosmicG

Right so anyways I really love this community and feel I have a lot of good things to contribute and need the support myself so hey. How can I send a request guys?


----------



## kytnism

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> How can I join guys where is the request button?





tackyspiral said:


> But for reals what if they don't let me in I am gonna miss tl



Settings > My Account > Permission Groups > Lounge Rats

papas online now guys so should approve you immediately 

...kytnism...


----------



## CosmicG

Can I get to settings on my phone or so I need to access a computer can't seem to locate the settings button


----------



## pharmakos

here is a direct link to where to request access: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/profile.php?do=editusergroups

that link should be in the OP imo.


----------



## kytnism

cosmic you can from your phone if you access the full site using this link. once you have logged in at the right hand corner of your screen next to "log out" you will see "settings" and go from there.

good luck

...kytnism...


----------



## One Thousand Words

thenightwatch said:


> here is a direct link to where to request access: http://www.bluelight.org/vb/profile.php?do=editusergroups
> 
> that link should be in the OP imo.





kytnism said:


> cosmic you can from your phone if you access the full site using this link. once you have logged in at the right hand corner of your screen next to "log out" you will see "settings" and go from there.
> 
> good luck
> 
> ...kytnism...



these two posts simply highlight how poorly thought and completely incompetent the Admins are.

Couldn't organise a root in a brothel


----------



## neversickanymore

xstayfadedx said:


> P.S. I have nothing against neversick, but just don't share the same viewpoint on this issue.  We have had some good talks before and neversick has lended me an ear on a few things


  your the best XSFX♡


----------



## Smoky

I have yet to join, I have a crisis going on in the dream… Seems like TL is mostly on this thread anyways… so I still get a feel.


----------



## pasha

it's back to normal. everyone is carrying on about their business. like i predicted.


----------



## garbagegutz

baooozs said:


> it's back to normal. everyone is carrying on about their business. like i predicted.



foe  MOD you seem ok - very unusual - what drugs are you on?


----------



## pasha

lol man. right now some tramadol but most days nothing really.


----------



## GenericMind

Since the Lounge will no longer have a stream of new users to feed the fires(nobody will even know it's there), it'll basically just be the same group of people talking to each other every day until they gradually lose interest and the subforum simply withers away.

Clever way to kill the Lounge without actually deleting it outright.


----------



## Waffle Sock

GenericMind said:


> Since the Lounge will no longer have a stream of new users to feed the fires(nobody will even know it's there), it'll basically just be the same group of people talking to each other every day until they gradually lose interest and the subforum simply withers away.
> 
> Clever way to kill the Lounge without actually deleting it outright.


Has this still not been addressed by mods?
?


----------



## GenericMind

I think that's the whole point. There'd be too much of an uproar if they deleted the Lounge outright(people trolling focus forums, etc.), so they simply cut off its oxygen so it suffocates and dies on its own.

If they really wanted to "preserve the tradition" of the subforum they would have kept it visible while still restricting access to non-approved members. That at least makes people aware of its existence and allows them to apply for access. As it stands now the only evidence the Lounge even existed is this thread.


----------



## harmacologist

Waffle Sock said:


> Has this still not been addressed by mods?
> ?


They have constructive criticism on ignore.


----------



## Waffle Sock

That's really kinda gay if you think about it.. Tbh kinda pisses me off; some BOS with a bl tiara gets butthurt and makes everyone else suffer.


----------



## bagochina

I hope it backfires in their face.


----------



## pharmakos

GenericMind said:


> If they really wanted to "preserve the tradition" of the subforum they would have kept it visible while still restricting access to non-approved members. That at least makes people aware of its existence and allows them to apply for access. As it stands now the only evidence the Lounge even existed is this thread.



accusations of motive aside, i think this^ is a good solution that would work for everyone.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

+1 ^


----------



## Waffle Sock

I concur. Can we get a poll for this? Or is this under strict totalitarian rule?


----------



## altitudes

I personally believe having a BL social forum where drug talk is discouraged is in the interest of harm reduction, bitch.


----------



## GenericMind

altitudes said:


> I personally believe having a BL social forum where drug talk is discouraged is in the interest of harm reduction, bitch.



Anyone that doesn't see the value of the Lounge or the importance it plays in some members' lives doesn't understand its user base. There are a lot of people who don't have the greatest lot in life for one reason or another. People that don't have family, friends, someone they can talk to, confide in, joke around with, get to know, trust, etc. Those types of relationships are important for every person's psychological well-being. There's nothing more detrimental to one's mental health than truly feeling alone over long periods of one's life, especially when drugs are involved.

The Lounge has contributed to the Harm Reduction goal of this site for years, regardless of whether or not the powers that be choose to acknowledge that.


----------



## Waffle Sock

I concur. I am a disillusioned sociopath with an anomalistic psychological profile that is extremely volatile, perpetuated by my personal history as well as the present-day. TL is a coping mechanism for me to deal with this arbitrary existence. The only things keeping me from vehemently unleashing my vitriolic fervor for civilization upon mankind are entheogens and participating in the somewhat unfiltered Lounge to pacify these thoughts, even by expressing them...or engaging in other abstract discussions.


----------



## Teabag Johnny

All poll request will be denied by Bluelight Administration.  

I've personally been told from Administration that the Bluelight is not a democracy & Bluelighter's do not have voting rights.

I requested to run a poll for _The Taco Forum

The Taco Forum_ would be a forum for non-VIP's without a membership to _The Lounge_. Members of _The Lounge_ would NOT be able to access _The Taco Forum_, including moderators.

Request was denied in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

There is so much conjecture and misinformation in this thread that I can't even begin to address all of it.  Instead, I'll paste what I just wrote to the mods and supermods on the topic.  I hope it clears a few things up:



> I don't want the Lounge killed. If we decided it was in the best interest of Bluelight for The Lounge to die, it would be dead without any pussyfooting around. In fact, whenever the idea is brought up in private discussion the owners and the admin staff all agree that The Lounge is an important part of the site despite its idiosyncrasies.
> 
> Historically, TL has been a special place where people can post socially and joke around in a forum where drugs aren't being discussed. That's been very important to people who wanted to stay connected to friends but also want to distance themselves from substance, and for those who just grew out of their "drug phase." We want this to continue.
> 
> We take full responsibility for the fact that the changes made to the lounge were done prematurely and without sufficient transparency to those affected. This wasn’t on purpose, but an oversight. Due to the holidays, most of us weren’t aware that the changes had been made. Now that we are, we are committed to fixing things and would like to engage the TL mods to find the best solution -- a permanent solution that fixes all issues related to the lounge, permanently.
> 
> That all said, I am in complete agreement with those who feel the use of racist and homophobic slurs has become unacceptable. Really, I'm shocked that Bluelighters actually want to use those types of epithets at all. At the end of the day, such inflammatory and unenlightened language does hurt people, whether it is the intention of the post or not, and it's not somehow intrinsic or essential to the culture of the lounge. If this truly bothers some of you, I don't know what to say. I'd rather have you be a wee bit upset than have to explain to our gay or ethnic members that "it's just who we are," because it isn't who we are. We can fuck around all we want, and I enjoy dumb and immature humor more than most, but we need to hold ourselves to a bare minimum standard that at least tells people "despite all the joking, we're a progressive community that doesn't discriminate against people based on their sexual orientation, race or color."
> 
> It's New Year's Eve today, so I would ask that you all please be patient and we will do our best to remedy the situation as soon as possible. Lounge mods, if you'd like to talk to me directly, I welcome you to PM me directly and we can set up a time to chat online or talk live. I'd love to get to know you and I think you'll find I'm easy to talk to, understanding and accommodating of your perspectives.



I'd ask all of you to please take it upon yourselves to be civil and reach out to me if you feel you have constructive criticism or ideas that will help us move forward.  I'm committed to hearing everyone out and working with whomever wants to be involved including but not limited to the TL mods.  Thanks in advance for understanding that not everyone is available atm due to the holidays but that we'll do our best to sort things out to everyone's satisfaction as soon as we can.

Happy New Year,

SG


----------



## harmacologist

Thanks for your words SG.  I think there are more than a few "lounge rats" that would be happy to throw in their two cents.  I know there has been much input recently (mixed in with a lot of shit) as to how to make the lounge a good part of the BL community.  I think it is imperative that you seek out their input.



GenericMind said:


> Anyone that doesn't see the value of the Lounge or the importance it plays in some members' lives doesn't understand its user base. There are a lot of people who don't have the greatest lot in life for one reason or another. People that don't have family, friends, someone they can talk to, confide in, joke around with, get to know, trust, etc. Those types of relationships are important for every person's psychological well-being. *There's nothing more detrimental to one's mental health than truly feeling alone over long periods of one's life*, especially when drugs are involved.
> 
> The Lounge has contributed to the Harm Reduction goal of this site for years, regardless of whether or not the powers that be choose to acknowledge that.



Thank you for your well articulated arguments for why the lounge is a valuable part of the BL community.

So many nights I have come home from a party feeling alone and worthless.  The lounge is where I feel like I have friends, and a place where I can feel like a human.


----------



## bagochina

Lol wow admins admitting wrong doing.  Something smells a little funny in here and it's prob a trap.  So who accidentally made the mistake?  I feel he should be put on a public pedestal to be laughed at, humiliated, and taunted with jeers till he crumbles back into the nothingness he is.

Spits on the floor.


----------



## harmacologist

bagochina said:


> Lol wow admins admitting wrong doing.  Something smells a little funny in here and it's prob a trap.  So who accidentally made the mistake?  I feel he should be put on a public pedestal to be laughed at, humiliated, and taunted with jeers till he crumbles back into the nothingness he is.
> 
> Spits on the floor.


I don't find that to be a productive attitude.  

Someone made an error (or it appears a cascade of errors, in judgement, and technical skill), and we can either start a witchhunt, or we can come together and move forward in a positive direction.

I don't care who fucked up, or if they personally apologize or not.  What I do care about, is that the community is put back together again and given the foundation to be strong and proud.

I rather grab a mop and broom, than spit on the floor.  Effect the positive change you want to happen.


----------



## bagochina

I don't want any changes though.  And yes I was looking at foreigner when I spit on the ground.  You actually believe them when they say it was an error lol.  I wasn't born yesterday...


----------



## Sebastians_ghost

harmacologist said:


> I don't find that to be a productive attitude.
> 
> Someone made an error (or it appears a cascade of errors, in judgement, and technical skill), and we can either start a witchhunt, or we can come together and move forward in a positive direction.
> 
> I don't care who fucked up, or if they personally apologize or not.  What I do care about, is that the community is put back together again and given the foundation to be strong and proud.
> 
> I rather grab a mop and broom, than spit on the floor.  Effect the positive change you want to happen.



I appreciate you're saying this.  I realize not everyone will want to cooperate and that's fine.  But I will say that like most other systems or organizations dealing with interpersonal problems, ours revolve around communication (the lackthereof).  We're trying to make that better.

Yes, there were errors in judgment, execution and even technical proficiency.  (This is exactly why Aby doesn't let me in the control panel, she knows I'd likely succeed in imploding the entire site).  Also, remember that our senior staff is paid nothing for what they do.  In fact, nobody here makes a dime, yet we are all willing to donate our precious time and energy into keeping us going.  I realize many of you are upset, but please remember that all of us do what we do at Bluelight out of a shared passion for this community.  Whenever people get really pissed off, I always remind myself that it's because they really give a shit, and that we have that in common.

Looking forward to hearing from some of you directly and getting the choo-choo back on the tracks as soon as possible.  

SG


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Thank you for gracing us with your clarifying words, i'm sure we'll all come to a mutual agreement soon.


----------



## pharmakos

good stuff SG, thanks.


----------



## bagochina

And I'm not mad, just pretending to be mad because ive been so bored lately.


----------



## ParappaTheRapper

GenericMind said:


> I think that's the whole point. There'd be too much of an uproar if they deleted the Lounge outright(people trolling focus forums, etc.), so they simply cut off its oxygen so it suffocates and dies on its own.
> 
> If they really wanted to "preserve the tradition" of the subforum they would have kept it visible while still restricting access to non-approved members. That at least makes people aware of its existence and allows them to apply for access. As it stands now the only evidence the Lounge even existed is this thread.



I'm not sure what you're talking about. I can still see the "Lounge" sub-forum listed on my front page screen under "Community". I just can't open it because I didn't try to apply for that group.

I actually cannot see the festivus forum listed anymore tho.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Who exactly are the "owners" of BL?  Isn't it run based on donations from it's members?  If that's the case, shouldn't the members be the owners and have an opinion when big changes are going to be made?

I've posted on another board for over 10 years now, it's become a very tight group of friends.  We all donate to keep the server running.  When the time came (this year) that we felt too many outsiders were joining, the site admin posted a poll asking if we should keep registration public, or just make the whole board private.  In the end, the members voted, and now it's a private forum.  I felt like they handled that very well.  

I appreciate Sebastion's Ghost response, but it still leaves many holes as to why the decision was really made.  

Oh well.  Happy New Year, everyone.

RIP genericmind.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Lysis said:


> They will probably let us go home early on NYE. I'm thinking about asking for Friday off. 4 day weekend w00t



I had a homey over and we smoked out my hizzle. Was better than pills alone. Wish we had party hats tho, woulda made a timeless pic.

OT: Now I have an edit button and no approval shiznasty I'm not bovered. FYI.


----------



## alasdairm

ChickenScratch said:


> Who exactly are the "owners" of BL?


bl's owners are thelovebandit and sebastians_ghost


ChickenScratch said:


> Isn't it run based on donations from it's members?


part of bl's funding comers from a small number of member donations.


ChickenScratch said:


> If that's the case, shouldn't the members be the owners and have an opinion when big changes are going to be made?


sure. when and how much did you last donate so know how many votes to give you? 

happy holidays.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

Yea, I didn't donate a dime.  I'll make a point to this year.  So, if I do, would that give myself and the others that donate a say in how the site is run?  

Honestly, I'm just playing devils advocate.  Yall are gonna do what you're gonna do and I'm just gonna come here and troll anyway.  Thanks for providing me a place to do so.


----------



## alasdairm

you get a say in how the site is run whether you donate or not. we have not considered a more formal arrangement where donators get a bigger say. how would you see that working in practice?


ChickenScratch said:


> Honestly, I'm just playing devils advocate.  Yall are gonna do what you're gonna do and I'm just gonna come here and troll anyway.  Thanks for providing me a place to do so.


you're welcome.

alasdair


----------



## Foreigner

Hi everyone,

I just want to make this post to clarify some things.

First of all, the changes to The Lounge that were implemented were my doing. I implemented them hastily, partially due to misreading the situation, and partially because I decided that enough time had passed and that action had to be taken. The reality is that _not enough_ time had passed, and not enough people were properly consulted. There was insufficient consensus. I take full responsibility for that, and apologize to the community for causing such an ill planned disruption. I was attempting to take on a leadership role with actions that were premature, and it has caused quite a mess. The settings that I tinkered with were for an advanced technician and it set some mishaps into motion which are now corrected. Oopsies! Yes, admins are humans too, and technology can be unforgiving sometimes. Nonetheless, there is definitely a general consensus that The Lounge needs some changes. What those changes look like, how they are to be carried out, and whose role will be what, are back on the drawing board. 

I believe that the best way forward is to do thorough consultation, along with openness and transparency. The accusation that has been made - that the forum management is secretly trying to get rid of The Lounge - is not true. The only thing we want is to make Bluelight a better place and more inclusive of everyone. The Lounge has a long tradition and we don't want it gone, we want it to be more integrated with the rest of the community forum. Based on the backlash about hiding The Lounge, it seems like a lot of people still feel it needs to be visible, which means that there is a clear precedent here and desire to find a solution. Ironically, my premature action has set a lot of dialogue into motion, more than we've had in months, so it's my hope that we can take this conversation forward in a positive way.

I hope that eventually the detractors come to realize that we have the highest good of the forum in mind and we volunteer our time to make sure Bluelight continues to evolve in positive directions that are of service to all.

This thread is going to be closed now, mostly because the original announcement no longer applies, but also because we need to give staff time to regroup and come up with a plan. 

Happy New Year everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful 2015 and that it treats you kindly. May there be peace between you and yours, and me and mine. Cheers!


----------

